# Cotic Trikots / Freizeitbekleidung



## Lord Shadow (12. November 2012)

Der Wunsch nach Cotictrikots bzw. aucgh Coticfreizeitbekleidung taucht ja nun wirklich immer wieder auf. Die Frage ist, wie wir das angehen.

Offizieller Weg Ã¼ber Eaven-Cycles? Was sagst du dazu, Carsten?

Oder gehen wir einen inoffiziellen Weg, Ã¼ber eigenes Design und dann vermutlich mit einer Sammelbestellung? Bekommen wir das OK die geschÃ¼tzten Markenzeichen / SchriftzÃ¼ge zu verwenden?

Hat jemand (egal welche Variante) DesignvorschlÃ¤ge?

*
///Aktualisierung 11.12. ///*

Wie gewÃ¼nscht die wichtigsten Fakten:

*Design: *a.nienie (freut sich Ã¼ber VorschlÃ¤ge hier im Thread // erste EntwÃ¼rfe gibts ab Seite 5)

*Organisation:* Lord Shadow (freut sich Ã¼ber kooperatives Verhalten und am Ende eine Prise KompromissfÃ¤higkeit, damit wir die StÃ¼ckzahlen auch hinkriegen)

*Firma*, die den Druck ausfÃ¼hren soll: Esjod (www.esjod.de)

*Modelle: *
-XC-Kurzarm (MTB-Trikot), mit etwas weiterem Schnitt
-FR-Langarm
(Hoody: dazu wird es einen seperarten Thread geben, den ich hier noch verlinke)

*Preise:*
-bei 10 StÃ¼ck ~50â¬ pro Trikot
-genauere Preise gibts, wenn wir ein Design haben

*Zeitplan: *
-Design, wenn mÃ¶glich bis Weihnachten, spÃ¤testens zum 31. Dezember
-auf konkretes, Design und StÃ¼ckzahlbezogenes Angebot warten (d.h. ab 10Stk=Xâ¬, ab 20Stk.=Yâ¬)
-3 Wochen Zeit zu bestellen UND zu bezahlen, nach der Deadline werde ich nichts mehr annehmen, sonst kann das bis 2014 dauern

*Bestellablauf:*
-PN an mich mit E-mail und StÃ¼ckzahl / Modell
-ich schicke euch per E-mail Kontodaten und Preis inkl. Versand
-nur wenn ich das Geld habe, bestelle ich euer Trikot mit

*Ganz wichtig:* Ich mache das privat und ohne Gewinn. Das heiÃt, es gibt keine Garantie, keine RÃ¼cknahme bei nicht gefallen oder falscher GrÃ¶Ãe. Ich bin nicht verantwortlich fÃ¼r eventuelle VerzÃ¶gerungen oder Komplikationen. Ich Ã¼bernehme in keiner Weise eine Haftung fÃ¼r ZwischenfÃ¤lle, die ich nicht zu verantworten habe.
Sollte es kurz vor der Bestellung zu einer so starken Verminderung der Bestellzahlen kommen, dass sich die Preise Ã¤ndern, werde ich diese neuen Preise mitteilen. Sollte die Bestellung nicht zustande kommen, werde ich das Geld zurÃ¼ckÃ¼berweisen. 
Eaven-Cycles und Cotic haben nichts mit der ganzen Angelegenheit zu tun.


----------



## frankensteinmtb (12. November 2012)

Ein einfaches kurzärmliges Trikot in grün und blau mit (wenn möglich) den Cotic Schriftzug so um den Bauch wie beim Unterrohr... Wäre bestimmt lustig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## accutrax (12. November 2012)

das hier ist schon ein paar jahre alt, aber immer noch sehr gut..





gruss accu


----------



## a.nienie (13. November 2012)

wenn Ihr das rechtliche mit den schriftzügen klärt mach ich mal einen entwurf.


----------



## Lhafty (13. November 2012)

Ich hätte generell starkes Interesse, fände es aber nur korrekt, wenn man Cy erstmal anspricht, ob er etwas plant. Ich habe die Logos schon mal für ein anderes Projekt bekommen, im größeren Stil fände ich es aber auch nur fair ihm einen Obolus für die Verwendung seiner Markenrechte anzubieten. Carsten wäre als Importeuer natürlich erstmal der richtige Weg.


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. November 2012)

Darum kümmere ich mich bzw. vielleicht meldet er sich ja hier. Dass das markenrechtlich abgeklärt sein muss, ist logisch
 @Accu: Das Trikot mag ich gerne, wobei ich für das komplette Logo, wie beim Headbadge plädiere.


----------



## Jaypeare (13. November 2012)

Ouh ja, prima Idee. Wäre dabei, wenn sich was ergibt.


----------



## a.nienie (13. November 2012)

merino merino merino


----------



## Lhafty (13. November 2012)

a.nienie schrieb:


> merino merino merino



OK, ich bin raus. Ich druck mir Bügeblbilder.


----------



## a.nienie (13. November 2012)

ok, bei Dir müßten auch zu viele schafe federn lassen


----------



## Baelko (13. November 2012)

Hi, aus England wird es aus verschiedenen Gründen keine Bekleidung geben. Grundsätzlich haben wir bei Eaven Cycles aber die Logos und auch das Recht sie zu nutzen. 

Vorschläge für Material, Bezugsquellen & Design könnt ihr gern machen, wir könnten  es dann zusammen mit einem Kümmerer ala Sammelbestellung umsetzen. 

Bei einer Sammelbestellung würden wir nichts daran verdienen wollen. Dann müsste aber jemand von euch es abwickeln, sprich die Sammelbestellung organisieren und das Geld einsammeln (kein toller Job...am Anfang finden es alle Klasse und bestellen.. dann zahlt aber keiner). 

Wir stellen dann der Klammottenbude die Grafik zur Verfügung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laschpuffer (13. November 2012)

Was ist denn mit dem Soul-T-Shirt aus dem Soul-Brothers-Spot, das wäre was für Mamas Sohn. War das auch so eine selfmade-Aktion eines Kundenkreises?


----------



## Jaypeare (13. November 2012)

Designvorschlag für langärmlige Klamotten: Die Fratze in groß auf der Brust, die Ärmel komplett als "Wrap"-Schriftzug.


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. November 2012)

Vorschlag finde ich perfekt. Das hätte ich gerne. Kann das jemand graphisch umsetzen?

Sammelbestellung würde ich unter diesen Umständen machen:
1. 2 Wochen Bestellzeitraum
2. nach der 3 Woche muss das Geld auf dem Konto sein
3. DANN bestellen


----------



## oldrizzo (13. November 2012)

moin,

ich hatte cy schon mal darauf angesprochen, bzw. nach t-shirts gefragt, hier mal die antwort:

âWe're going to be doing some more T shirts soon. We have found a place
near us that can do them nicely. (...)â


----------



## Centi (13. November 2012)

Vorfreu 

Bitte Kurzarm-XC-Trikot und T-Shirts!


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. November 2012)

Mit T-Shirts scheint ja aus GB zu rechnen zu sein. Würde also vorschlagen das zu lassen.

Bei den Trikots müsste man sich vielleicht auf 2 Versionen einigen, sonst haben wir so einen bunte Vielfalt und vermutlich auch höhere Kosten.

Auf Kurzarm wir das Wraplogo schwer.

Gewünscht ist bisher:

-XC-Kurzarm
-FR-Langarm
-...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Centi (13. November 2012)

XC-Kurzarmtrikot bitte  LOOSE FIT


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. November 2012)

Also eher FR Kurzarm?

Merino:Aus


----------



## Centi (13. November 2012)

Näää, dachte so wie bei Pearl Izumi, sind normale XC-Trikots, aber eben nicht hauteng.

http://www.pearlizumi.com/publish/c...de/apparel/jerseys.-productCode-11121107.html

Kaschiert den Babyspeck a bisserl.


----------



## annos (13. November 2012)

Also ich bin unbedingt für Merino! Und dann am liebsten noch XC- Trikot und Langarm (noch nen Wunsch mehr)


----------



## /dev/random (13. November 2012)

Vorschlag für's FR-Langarm-Trikot: Blauer Rumpf, weiße Ärmel mit schwarzem Wraplogo. Die "Fratze" optional auf Brust/Rücken (oder garnicht...).


----------



## frankensteinmtb (13. November 2012)

Langarm wäre gut, aber bitte weit also net so eng Wenn es möglich ist, würde ich mich sehr freuen, wenns nicht so extrem teuer wird


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. November 2012)

Der Teufel muss

Wie ist das eigentlich mit Merino? Webt zB. das hippster Label (Raffa oder so) ihre Stoffe nicht direkt mit Muster?


----------



## Jaypeare (13. November 2012)

Machen lassen kann man sowas z.B. hier, bezahlbar wird es aber erst ab einer gewissen Stückzahl. Aber die haben auch Designvorlagen, mit denen man was ausprobieren kann.

Vielleicht finde ich am WE mal Zeit, ein bisschen rumzuspielen.


----------



## accutrax (13. November 2012)

Baelko schrieb:


> .............Hi, aus England wird es aus verschiedenen Gründen keine Bekleidung geben.................
> 
> .



das verwundert mich, 
mein trikot weiter oben ist ja auch direkt von cotic aus england, gab aber nur eine kleine stückzahl damals..

gruss accu


----------



## scylla (13. November 2012)

da wär ich dabei!



Jaypeare schrieb:


> Designvorschlag für langärmlige Klamotten: Die Fratze in groß auf der Brust, die Ärmel komplett als "Wrap"-Schriftzug.



guter vorschlag 

merino: wenn man viel mit rucksack fährt hat man da nur begrenzt freude dran. mein icebreaker-unterhemdchen wurde mit der zeit immer dünner am rücken, bis es schon beim schepp anschauen eingerissen ist. nachfrage im laden ob die das phänomen kennen: ist normal bei merino 
dabei steh ich eigentlich auch auf das zeug. aber bei nem trikot rubbelt der rucksack ja noch doller dran. dafür ist's dann wahrscheinlich auch noch wesentlich teurer als normales synthetik.
also lieber wirklich... merino: aus 

vote für "loose fit"! (alternativ damenschnitt ... hauptsache nix mit so nem komischen elastischen bündchen unten, sonst fahr ich immer bauchfrei rum )

der grinseteufel muss unbedingt drauf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baelko (14. November 2012)

accutrax schrieb:


> das verwundert mich,
> mein trikot weiter oben ist ja auch direkt von cotic aus england, gab aber nur eine kleine stückzahl damals..gruss accu


 
..... @Accu.....wenn das mit den Trikots den Engländern Spaß gebracht hätte, dann hätten sie sicherlich eine neue Serie aufgelegt....haben sie aber nicht ...ergo? 

Ich habe Cy bestimmt 5x auf das Thema ohne Erfolg angesprochen. Die T-Shirts haben sich in seinem Lager gestapelt, weil die keiner kaufen wollte. Gern gratis zu einem Rahmen, aber besser nicht kaufen. Hat wohl nicht so gut funktioniert.  

Daher finde ich es echt prima das ihr es selbst organisiert, wir unterstützen euch A.nienie hatte sich gemeldet um die Grafik zu übernehmen, ich bin in PM Kontakt mit ihm.


----------



## Baelko (14. November 2012)

Ach so...vergessen....Merino finde ich echt gut. Würde aber vorschlagen besser drauf zu verzichten und die Trikots in "Plaste" zu machen. 

Aber bitte unbedingt Kapuzenpullis Hoodies (ohne Reisverschluß) organisieren!!!


----------



## Baelko (14. November 2012)

OK, gerade geklärt. A.nienie übernimmt freundlicherweise das Artwork, der Lord die Abwicklung. Los gehts.


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. November 2012)

_____________________
Gesendet aus meiner EWB Vorlesung via Langeweile


----------



## annos (14. November 2012)

Nochmal etwas zum Thema Merino:
ich fahre jetzt seit geraumer Zeit Trikots aus Sportwool, 39% Merino, 61% Polyester (kein Rapha) und bin hellauf begeistert, trocknet schneller als reine Merinowolle und trägt sich ähnlich angenehm. Und Verschleiß hab ich bisher nicht festgestellt.


----------



## accutrax (14. November 2012)

Baelko schrieb:


> Ach so...vergessen....Merino finde ich echt gut. Würde aber vorschlagen besser drauf zu verzichten und die Trikots in "Plaste" zu machen.
> 
> Aber bitte unbedingt Kapuzenpullis Hoodies (ohne Reisverschluß) organisieren!!!



da wäre ich auch dabei,
trikots in plaste und hooodies..

gruss accu


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. November 2012)

Gibts das auch in vernünftigen Schnitten? Kann man das bezahlen? Und und vor allem: Kann man das bedrucken?


----------



## accutrax (14. November 2012)

Baelko schrieb:


> . Die T-Shirts haben sich in seinem Lager gestapelt, weil die keiner kaufen wollte. Gern gratis zu einem Rahmen, aber besser nicht kaufen. Hat wohl nicht so gut funktioniert.




das war auch nicht gerade überraschend.....
siehe hier...

http://www.cotic.co.uk/order/clothing/

die trikots waren in ein paar tagen sofort alle ausverkauft...
gab nur 2 grössen zur auswahl...

gruss accu


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. November 2012)

T-Shirt: Börks

Hoody + Plastik XC kurzarm semieng + Plastik FR Langarm ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baelko (15. November 2012)

Würde ich sagen, plus evtl. T-Shirt. Da brauchen wir nicht auf Cy warten. Hoody und T-Shirt über ein WEB Shop als Spreadshirt, sollte ein kleiner Aufwand sein. 

Ich suche mal am WE eine Test aus der Tour, die hatten in einer Ausgabe mal sehr viele Trikothersteller getestet.


----------



## Baelko (15. November 2012)

Bio-Baumwolle.....kann wohl essen?
http://www.spreadshirt.de/t-shirt-selbst-gestalten-C59/designCategory/1000000?ef_id=UKOgMgAAUYSaHgv5%3A20121115072126%3As

Keine Ahnung ob das gut ist oder sich bei der 3. Wäsche auflöst. Vielleicht ist ein Druck bei einem lokalen Händler besser?


----------



## scylla (15. November 2012)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Hoody + Plastik FR kurzarm  + Plastik FR Langarm ?


 




Baelko schrieb:


> Bio-Baumwolle.....kann wohl essen?


 
wüsste nicht, wozu das sonst gut sein sollte. Aber bitte mit ordentlich Ketchup-Mayo, sonst schmeckt's so fad


----------



## a.nienie (15. November 2012)

bio baumwolle ist einfach nicht so pestizit veräucht.

ok, merino dann später...

wäre schön, wenn man sich auf zwei arten einigen könnte, dann hat der schattenlord nicht so viel stress (ich weiss wovon ich rede)...


----------



## Catsoft (15. November 2012)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> T-Shirt: Börks
> 
> Hoody + Plastik XC kurzarm semieng + Plastik FR Langarm ?



T-Shirt und Hoody klingt gut. Semieng beim XC nicht so ;-)


----------



## a.nienie (15. November 2012)

raceschnitt muß schon sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (15. November 2012)

Also so richtig eng? Ala Schlafzimmer-Latex-Dress? (<=bitte keine falschen Schlüsse ziehen)


----------



## a.nienie (15. November 2012)

genau: rotes gummioberteil *rrrr*


----------



## Sven_Kiel (15. November 2012)

Hoodie und/oder Merinojacke hätte ich auch gerne. Trage selbige Jacke von einem anderen brit-steel-frame-Hersteller (Name mit o usw. ) und die ist sehr bequem und nimmt die Feuchtigkeit wunderbar auf.

Wenn ich das Logo als .eps bekommen würde, könnte ich Designvorschläge liefern und hier rein posten...hab die Trikots schon für unsern Verein gemacht. Bin gelernter Schriftsetzer & Grafiker. Gute Erfahrungen habe ich mit owayo.de gemacht.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Mettwurst82 (15. November 2012)

Für T-Shirts und Hoodies könnte ich Kontakt zu einem kleinen aber feinen Fairtrade-Bio-Label aus Trier herstellen.
Wir haben da schon für unsere Bike-Clique T-Shirts machen lassen und Hoodies sind auch in Arbeit.

http://www.hongandfriends.com/

für die Ökos unter uns :

http://www.hongandfriends.com/blog/hongandfriends-2/


----------



## oldrizzo (15. November 2012)

alles ausser plaste herstellen zu lassen ist leider in kleinen auflagen sehr teuer, wenn auch nicht unmöglich. das nervt mich umso mehr, weil sich die stoffe von bspw. chillaz oder pyua sehr gut tragen lassen, auch beim biken. beim klettern sowieso.


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. November 2012)

Owayo hat aber nur XC Trikots, oder? Ich denke wir sollten uns für alle Klamotten einer Materialklasse einen gemeinsamen Hersteller suchen.

Der hong Shop sieht nett aus, aber mein Studentenportemonait ist grade schreiend raus gerannt.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (15. November 2012)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Owayo hat aber nur XC Trikots, oder? Ich denke wir sollten uns für alle Klamotten einer Materialklasse einen gemeinsamen Hersteller suchen.
> 
> Der hong Shop sieht nett aus, aber mein Studentenportemonait ist grade schreiend raus gerannt.



Stimmt auch wieder. Besteht denn schon Klarheit, was gewünscht ist. XC-Trikot fände ich jetzt aber garnicht so verkehrt. Hoodies hab ich eigentlich schon genug.

Eine Weste wäre auch nett als Toplayer...ideal für diese Jahreszeit und da hat Owayo eine gute Qualität.


----------



## Dermoh (15. November 2012)

wäre auch dabei, FR-Langarmshirt und Hoody in Schwarz und einfach den Cotic-Schriftzug in weis vorn drauf, schön schlicht elegant, das FR-Shirt darf ruhig ausgefallen sein


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. November 2012)

Ich würde mal eine Umfrage starten, welche Kleidungsstücke überhaupt gewünscht sind. Die Frage ist was wir als Kriterium uir Umsetzung nehmen. Mehr als 5/7/10x gewünscht? Haut mal was raus?
Gibts noch neue Vorschläge?


----------



## Centi (15. November 2012)

Würde ein XC-Trikot und zwei T-Shirts (am besten wäre natürlich in zwei versch. Farben, nehme aber auch gleiche) nehmen.

Bei den anderen Stücken würde ich bei gefallen evtl. auch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (15. November 2012)

Erstmal Deadline festlegen. Habt ihr Erfahrungswerte für die Preise/Stückzahlkorrelation?


----------



## Catsoft (15. November 2012)

Frag doch mal Cyclingjudge im CX-Forum. Der hat es gerade 2x so eine Aktion durchgezogen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. November 2012)

Würdest du das machen? Ich will mich nicht extra anmelden.


----------



## frankensteinmtb (15. November 2012)

Ich würde irgendwas weites nehmen egal ob langarm oder kurzarm Also als Biketrikot natürlich


----------



## a.nienie (16. November 2012)

owayo hat auch freeride schnitt im programm.
trikots kommen irgendwo um die 50-60 euro (anzahlf arben) raus.
aber: mindestabnahme 50 stück! soweit ich das noch richtig weiss.


----------



## Lord Shadow (16. November 2012)

Das ist erstens doof und zweitens auch relativ teuer, wenn ich mich nicht irre. Auch wenn die Qualität meines einzigen Owayo Trikots recht ordentlich ist.


----------



## Lord Shadow (16. November 2012)

Ich habe mal mit Esjod telefoniert. Bei StÃ¼ckzahl 10 kÃ¤men wir auf einen Preis von etwa 40â¬ netto pro Radtrikot / DH-Trikot. Genaueres gibts dann, wenn wir GrÃ¶Ãen und einen groben Designentwurf hÃ¤tten
Nicht verwirrt sein DH/FR/MX Jerseys sind alle in der gleichen MaterialstÃ¤rke gefertigt und nur extra aufgefÃ¼hrt.


----------



## scylla (17. November 2012)

a.nienie schrieb:


> mindestabnahme 50 stÃ¼ck! soweit ich das noch richtig weiss.



das stimmt nicht. 
die melibokus-biker teamtrikots kommen von owayo.
mindestabnahmemenge gibt's keine mehr (frÃ¼her glaub 10 stÃ¼ck) und zumindest die engen xc trikots waren auch deutlich gÃ¼nstiger als 50-60 euro. wobei wir halt auch nur 4 farben haben. aber das langt finde ich auch, zu kunterbunt braucht's ja nicht sein.
preise sind da gestaffelt nach abnahmemenge. ab 20 stÃ¼ck (das werden wir ja wohl zusammenkriegen) kostet's 40,50 â¬, im verein haben wir sogar nur 27 â¬ gezahlt, weil wir Ã¼ber 100 hatten.
http://www.owayo.de/radsport-radtrikots/preise/preislisten.htm

wo findest du eigentlich den freeride-schnitt bei owayo? wusste ich gar nicht, dass die sowas auch machen, und auf der hp sehe ich nur die xc-trikots.
vielleicht sind ja die melibiker bei der nÃ¤chsten bestellrunde auch mal zu sowas zu Ã¼berreden


----------



## kloetenkoem (17. November 2012)

frankensteinmtb schrieb:


> Ich würde irgendwas weites nehmen egal ob langarm oder kurzarm Also als Biketrikot natürlich



unterschreib!

keine Lust, als Presswurst rumzufahren. Das Teil von Accutrax gefällt mir, könnte auch in Orange oder Grau sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (19. November 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> ... wo findest du eigentlich den freeride-schnitt bei owayo? wusste ich gar nicht, dass die sowas auch machen, und auf der hp sehe ich nur die xc-trikots.
> ...


kann sein,d ass die umgestellt haben. die trikots zu SiS gab es damals auch in weit/freeride... ist aber schon mind. 3 jahre her...


----------



## mike79 (19. November 2012)

Jetzt hab ich drei Seiten gelesen und irgendwie geht hier nichts weiter
owayo macht afaik xc und freeride schnitte.....
also wäre es doch mal ein Ansatz vier verschiedene Möglichkeiten anzubieten um dann Interessenten auszuloten

kurz xc
lang xc
kurz freeride
lang freeride

neben der Grafik (danke a-nienie) und der Bezahlung (danke Lord Shadow) muss sich auch jemnd finden der den Versand regelt - idealerweise derjenige der auch die Bezahlung über hat

Ich mach den Anfang und hätte gerne (sofern owayo die Dressen macht)

1 x kurzarm xc in xxl


edit: wenn dann mal ein Entwurf steht würd ich vorschlagen auch in andren Foren (twentyniner.ch, bikeboard.at, eingangradforum fallen mir mal auf die schnelle ein) zwecks Interessensfindung zu posten - da ja die Nachfrage den Preis macht...


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. November 2012)

Ich bin bereit 2 oder 3 Modelle zu machen und eventuell noch einen Hoody, wobei ich da auf Spreadshirt und ein recht simples Design zurückgreifen würde.
Stückzahl: Mindestens 5 Stück einer Sorte.

Ich habe eine Umfrage eingefügt um mal einen Überblick zu bekommen. Als Abwickler entscheide ich undemokratisch, dass ein zusätzliches kurzes FR Trikot für die erste Runde etwas viel wird.


*Hinweis zur Umfrage: Bitte bleibt realistisch und überlegt, was ihr wirklich wollt und dann auch bestellen und bezahlen werdet. Sonst habe ich da nix von!*


----------



## 18hls86 (19. November 2012)

Hallo Lord Shadow, 
ich hätte gerne nach Möglichkeit ein Hoody in M oder L. 
Kommt darauf an wie es ausfällt.
Allerdings würde mich vor der Bestellung noch das endgültige Design interessieren.
Geschmäcker sind halt oft sehr verschieden.

Schöne Grüße, Jürgen


----------



## mike79 (19. November 2012)

@ baelko: würde sponsoring von deiner Seite in Frage kommen? Ein dezentes eavenscycles.de Logo am Trikot - ein Fixbetrag von euch pro Trikot dazu - du bekommst die Gesamtrechnung und kannst das ganze steuerlich als Werbekosten nett absetzen?
Nur so eine Idee...


----------



## frankensteinmtb (19. November 2012)

Wenn Fr lang bedeutet, das es was weites is wo auch noch schoner drunterpassen, dann nehme ich eins... XC=enganliegend oder enger geschnitten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (20. November 2012)

Das müsste man dann noch diskutieren. Ich mag den SM Look auch nicht so und würde eventuell ein normales XC Trikot nehmen. Habs jetzt halt noch nicht gewählt, weil ich es nur nehme, wenn Schnitt und Finanzen passen.


----------



## Baelko (20. November 2012)

mike79 schrieb:


> @ baelko: würde sponsoring von deiner Seite in Frage kommen?.....


.....die Cotic Logos stellen wir einmalig a.nienie kostenlos zur Verfügung. Wir wollen an dieser Aktion nichts verdienen. Daher zahlt ihr dann nur die reinen Herstell- Versandkosten und organisiert es selbst.


----------



## a.nienie (20. November 2012)

vernünftig.


----------



## Centi (20. November 2012)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Das müsste man dann noch diskutieren. Ich mag den SM Look auch nicht so und würde eventuell ein normales XC Trikot nehmen. Habs jetzt halt noch nicht gewählt, weil ich es nur nehme, wenn Schnitt und Finanzen passen.



Ja, blos nicht so was ganz hautenges! Passt sowieso nicht zu Cotic!


----------



## frogmatic (20. November 2012)

Centi schrieb:


> Ja, blos nicht so was ganz hautenges! Passt sowieso nicht zu Cotic!



Wird es ein Cape geben?






SCNR


----------



## a.nienie (20. November 2012)

für Dich gibt es ein rosa cape. versprochen. und wenn ich es von hand bedrucke!


----------



## mike79 (20. November 2012)

@ a.nienie : gibts denn schon einen groben Entwurf?


----------



## Soulist (20. November 2012)

Würde auch ein XC Trikot nehmen...hab schon abgestimmt


----------



## Ritschie (20. November 2012)

Habe ebenfalls abgestimmt - für FR Trikot lang.

Bioracer macht auch alle Arten von Bekleidung, XC Trikots, FR Trikots, Hosen etc. und realisiert jedes Design, auch wenn es Augenkrebs erzeugt, siehe Homepage meiner Truppe www.freieradikale.info ...http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/images/smilies/wink.gif

Gruß Ritschie


----------



## exto (21. November 2012)

Zum Zählen: Ich hab' mal 1 FR und ein XC/kurz in die Abstimmung getickert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laschpuffer (21. November 2012)

XC kurz und lang hab ich angehakt, beim Hoody bin ich noch unentschlossen.


----------



## Nafets190 (21. November 2012)

hoody + xc kurz


----------



## a.nienie (22. November 2012)

mike79 schrieb:


> @ a.nienie : gibts denn schon einen groben Entwurf?



nein, aber ich habe auch noch keine daten von carsten.

und: wer stress macht, bekommt keine gummibärchen.


----------



## a.nienie (30. November 2012)

nur zur info: noch habe ich keine daten bekommen.


----------



## mike79 (30. November 2012)

a.nienie schrieb:


> nur zur info: noch habe ich keine daten bekommen.



Keine Angst - traut sich ja eh keiner mehr dich zu stressen wegen der Gummibärchen.... 

Die Anmeldefrist sollte man halt auf jeden Fall verlängern bis das Design steht...


----------



## palazzo (4. Dezember 2012)

Wie jetzt - Umfrage schon beendet? Da schaut man mal kurz nicht mehr ins Cotic Forum und dann das...
Hätte auch gerne ein FR Trikot - wenn es schön wird


----------



## Lord Shadow (4. Dezember 2012)

Anmeldefrist verlängern ging nicht Aber es sind ja überall reichlich Interessenten da, sollte also kein Problem  sein.

Designvorschlag: FR lang=XC lang?


----------



## Sven_Kiel (4. Dezember 2012)

solange kein Logo da ist, gibts ja wohl auch keinen Entwurf, oder?

Ich hätte gerne ein "klassisches" XC-Trikot....am liebsten schwarz/orange


----------



## Nill (6. Dezember 2012)

Hi Jungs,

habe eine Trikot Entwicklung schon mal hinter mir 

Wenn ihr das über REDVIL drucken lassen wollt seid ihr für 10 FR Trikos bei ca. 750 Euro.
Wollte es nur gesagt haben  Wenn jemand etwas günstigeres, bei voller Individualität kennt bitte posten 

Grüße Nill


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (6. Dezember 2012)

Trikot habe ich auch schon fÃ¼r meinen Verein entworfen. Realisiert haben wir das Ganze Ã¼ber Owayo. XC-Trikots liegen bei 45â¬ ab 10 Leuten:
http://www.owayo.de/radsport-radtrikots/preise/preislisten.htm

Das Problem ist ja meistens nicht der Bestellvorgang...der dauert 5 Minuten...sondern der Informations- und Abstimmungsprozess....sieht man ja hier dass es nicht so richtig weitergeht. ;-)


----------



## Nill (6. Dezember 2012)

Dank die für den Link.


----------



## a.nienie (6. Dezember 2012)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> ...sieht man ja hier dass es nicht so richtig weitergeht. ;-)



ich ziehe mein angebot wieder zurück.
hätte ich die daten gehabt, wären schon längst einige entwürfe hier gelangt.
nach weihnachten habe ich wieder mehr mit meinem eigentlichen job zu tun und kann das nicht mehr abwickeln. außerdem nervt mich das träge an der ganzen sache enorm.


----------



## scylla (6. Dezember 2012)

@a.nienie
Schade, aber verständlich! Würde mich auch nerven.

Wo ist hängt's denn eigentlich?



Baelko schrieb:


> .....die Cotic Logos stellen wir einmalig a.nienie kostenlos zur Verfügung. Wir wollen an dieser Aktion nichts verdienen. Daher zahlt ihr dann nur die reinen Herstell- Versandkosten und organisiert es selbst.


  @Baelko, ich hab das so verstanden, dass ihr über die Logos verfügt, und euch auch schon sicher seid, dass ihr sie für die Trikots rausgeben dürft? Wäre der Rest nicht nur noch eine EMail mit Anhang gewesen?


----------



## Sven_Kiel (6. Dezember 2012)

a.nienie schrieb:


> ich ziehe mein angebot wieder zurück.
> hätte ich die daten gehabt, wären schon längst einige entwürfe hier gelangt.
> nach weihnachten habe ich wieder mehr mit meinem eigentlichen job zu tun und kann das nicht mehr abwickeln. außerdem nervt mich das träge an der ganzen sache enorm.



Kann ich verstehen...ich bin ja auch "vom Fach" und haben mich in Beitrag #45  Mitte November schon angeboten aber kein feedback bekommen. Mittlerweile habe ich auch zuwenig Zeit wegen Weihnachtsgeschäft, Urlaub, Arbeit etc.


----------



## Lord Shadow (6. Dezember 2012)

Hallo nochmal allerseits.
Hier ist ja was los.
Erstmal @Sven:Tut mir leid, dass muss ich überlesen haben, sonst hätte ich mich wohl bei dir gemeldet.

@all: Ich habe eben lustig Mails geschrieben und es gab einfach ein paar Missverständnisse. Jetzt wollen wir aber ein bisschen Nägel mit Köpfen machen.
Kleiner Handlungsplan:

Wenn keine Proteststürme losbrechen, würde ich das XC Trikot lang, auch wenn ich selber eins genommen hätte, gerne für die erste Runde weglassen, da die Zahl jetzt bei 8 liegt und es eher noch 1-2 weniger werden, denke ich. Das wäre dann auch nochmal weniger Arbeit für a.nienie.

Hoody würde ich über Spreadshirt seperat von den Trikots machen.

Übrig blieben dann XC kurz und FR Trikot.

Wenn wir uns auf diese Punkte einigen können, würde das Bildmaterial von Carsten an a.nienie gehen. Eventuell sind wir dann bis Weihnachten soweit, dass die Bestellung zwischen den Jahren bzw. im neuen Jahr raus kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baelko (6. Dezember 2012)

Malte, da die Bestellmengen fest stehen kannst du doch sicher schon was zu folgenden Punkten sagen:
- Hersteller (link)
- Modell (link)
- Preis
- Grundfarbe
- Schnitt 
- Lieferzeit
- Wie soll es mit der konkreten Bestellung und Bezahlung ab?

Andie würde wohl doch noch unterstützen können. 

Leute, stresst mir den Schattenlord nicht. Er macht das freiwillig neben seinem Job/Studium. Es ist Winter, heute Nikolaus... der Thread wurde Mitte November eröffnet, die Abstimmung lief vorgestern aus. Also ganz ruhig angehen lassen, denkt an den Weltfrieden


----------



## Lord Shadow (6. Dezember 2012)

Ich wÃ¼rde das gerne mit http://www.esjod.de/ machen, da war der Kontakt am angenehmsten.

Modelle: 
http://www.esjod.de/mountainbike-mtb-trikots.html
http://www.esjod.de/freeride-bmx-jersey.html (ist das gleiche wie das DH Trikot)

Preise: Wird sich wohl so um die 45-50â¬ pro StÃ¼ck drehen. Genauere Preise gibts erst mit Design und ungefÃ¤hrer StÃ¼ckzahl, exakte Preise mit exakter StÃ¼ckzahl.

Lieferzeit fÃ¼r Trikots: ~10-14 Tage zu mir.
Liferzeit Hoodys: 3-4 Tage zu mir.

Zu Bestellung und Bezahlung habe ich oben was geschrieben:
-sobald es ein Design gibt, Frage ich mÃ¶glichst genaue Preise ab
-dann gibt es einen Bestellzeitraum von 3 Wochen in der auch das Geld eintrudeln muss
-dann bestelle ich

Grundfarbe: Ãberlasse ich dem Andie

Schnitt: XC gibt es ja nicht soviel MÃ¶glichkeiten, etwas lockerer Schnitt war gewÃ¼nscht
FR Trikot wÃ¼rde ich aus Erfahrung V-Kragen (nervt nicht so am Hals, speziell mit Weste oder Neckbrace), schmale BÃ¼ndchen am Ãrmel und kein BÃ¼ndchen unten vorschlagen.


----------



## buschhase (6. Dezember 2012)

Klingt super!
Ich denke, dass es sowohl Herren, als auch Damen-Versionen geben wird?
Aber schonmal danke für das bisherige und das noch kommende Engagement! 

Gruß
Nico


----------



## Lord Shadow (6. Dezember 2012)

Oh Gott Gibts da unterschiede bei den XC Trikots?
FR Trikots sind fast immer unisex.
Bei den Hoodys können wir gerne Damenversionen machen.


----------



## buschhase (6. Dezember 2012)

Ich dachte eher wegen der Größen. Schnitt dürft im Grunde der gleiche sein. Außer evtl. bei den richtigen engen Renntrikots. Denke, dass die für Brust und Hüfte doch leichte andere Schnitte haben bei Frauen.

Gruß
Nico


----------



## Lord Shadow (6. Dezember 2012)

Größen machen wir individuell. Jeder bestellt, was er will. Verschiedene Größen sollen auch keine Preissteigerung bei gleicher Menge bringen.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (7. Dezember 2012)

Super Sache...Hauptsache, es geht vorran! Danke fürs Engagement! Weiss, was das für Arbeit macht.
Hab gerade eine fette Nachbestellung für meinen Verein auf den Weg gebracht.
Gruß
Sven


----------



## a.nienie (7. Dezember 2012)

designvorlagen (schnitte) gezogen.

es fehlt noch das cotic zeug.

grundfarbe: das grün von marios BeFi ist geil, da halte ich demnächst mal den pantone fächer dran


----------



## Lord Shadow (7. Dezember 2012)

Hier noch ein Designvorschlag von Seite 1:
Blauer Rumpf, weiße Ärmel mit schwarzem Wraplogo.

Wobei Schwarz als Grundfarbe auch nicht zu verachten ist.

Logos kommen heute.


----------



## mike79 (7. Dezember 2012)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Hier noch ein Designvorschlag von Seite 1:
> Blauer Rumpf, weiße Ärmel mit schwarzem Wraplogo.
> 
> Wobei Schwarz als Grundfarbe auch nicht zu verachten ist.
> ...



Schwarz als Grundfarbe wäre sicher nicht schlecht. Passt dann besser zu den verschiedenen cotic Farben.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (7. Dezember 2012)

arm wrap macht sinn, denke ich. 
da der schriftzug aber schwarz/weiss ist kommt der viel besser auf farbe.
werdet Ihr im direkten vergleich sehen.

btw: mein cotic wird 2013 dahliengelb mit purple CK steuersatz, da passt dann gar nichts mehr dazu


----------



## Baelko (7. Dezember 2012)

Oh, bitte ....auch Schwarz vorsehen....vor allen Dingen für die Hoddies.Das Leben ist bunt genug...


----------



## Lord Shadow (7. Dezember 2012)

Die Hoodys werde ja wohl ich machen, außer man kann eins der Designs von Andie übernehmen.
Die sollen schwarz werden.


----------



## a.nienie (7. Dezember 2012)

vorlagen sind bei mir. danke carsten.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g6I3-cGGia0"]Gunshot - Bombing In 5 Minutes - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## a.nienie (7. Dezember 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gursjcso53c"]Spermbirds - Kill Me Quick, Beograd, Gun Club, 25. 5.2012 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Lord Shadow (7. Dezember 2012)

Yeah Gefällt mir sehr.


----------



## Baelko (7. Dezember 2012)

Design finde ich auch gut. 

Die Farbe der Typo könnte vielleicht im Cotic "Farbspektrum" sein, also: 
Pantone  376C green gloss, 
Pantone 1655C orange gloss, 
Pantone P426C-03 50% oder
gloss process pure cyan

Schwarze Basis Farbe ist gut, so passt es zu "nomalen" Rennhosen.


----------



## a.nienie (7. Dezember 2012)

in schwarz

 @Carsten: danke, farben sind notiert.


----------



## Centi (7. Dezember 2012)

Schwarz ist geiiiiiiiil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baelko (7. Dezember 2012)

Schwarz....sehr, sehr geil! Wie werden die Shirts wohl hergestellt? Nähen die erst zusammen und bedrucken dann? Falls nicht, frage ich mich ob sie die Taschen am Rücken so gesetzt bekommen das die Typo vom Cotic Logo gut läuft.


----------



## kloetenkoem (7. Dezember 2012)

schwarz
prima Job! Danke


----------



## a.nienie (7. Dezember 2012)

oder wir machen die rückentasche extra andersrum, dann gibt's auch keine passerprobleme.

ich gehe davon aus, dass der stoff bedruckt wird und die taschen dann aufgenäht werden. sprich: positionierung ist absoluter blindflug.


----------



## a.nienie (7. Dezember 2012)

zum beispiel


----------



## Baelko (7. Dezember 2012)

Finde ich auch gut. Jetzt musst du noch die Fans der langen Federwege mit einem guten Vorschlag befriedigen.


----------



## a.nienie (7. Dezember 2012)

habe noch mal die tasche geändert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (7. Dezember 2012)

umstellen auf FR schnitt + lange ärmel ist easy. 
soviel transfer traue ich den federwegjungs zu 
nächste woche gibt es mal ein paar alternativen. nur logo + kopf draufknallen ist ja öde...


----------



## /dev/random (7. Dezember 2012)

Von den bisherigen Entwürfen gefällt mir der erste am besten. Ich bin mal gespannt was noch kommt.
Schwarz als Grundfarbe finde ich öde -- mehr Mut zur Farbe!


----------



## Baelko (7. Dezember 2012)

/dev/random schrieb:


> ...Schwarz als Grundfarbe finde ich öde -- mehr Mut zur Farbe!


.....du hast dich ja für ein FR Trikot eingetragen. Das wird natürlich ganz bunt. Aber das XC Hemdchen lassen wir mal schön dezent.


----------



## scylla (7. Dezember 2012)

a.nienie schrieb:


> habe noch mal die tasche geändert.



nice 
aber sollte das teufelchen nicht eher vorne drauf? 
aufm rücken hab ich (und viele andere leute auch) eh meistens einen rucksack. wäre ja schade wenn man's dann gar nicht sieht.


----------



## Catsoft (7. Dezember 2012)

Moin!

Ich finde alle gut!

Robert


----------



## Lord Shadow (7. Dezember 2012)

Also als XC Version fänd ich das schwarze ok, aber das blaue ist doch deutlich schicker.

Würdest du eventuell noch ein Langarmdesign machen, das die Fratze vorne hat? Von mir aus auch gerne knall-bunt.


----------



## Catsoft (7. Dezember 2012)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Also als XC Version fänd ich das schwarze ok, aber das blaue ist doch deutlich schicker.
> 
> Würdest du eventuell noch ein Langarmdesign machen, das die Fratze vorne hat? Von mir aus auch gerne knall-bunt.



Sehe ich auch so...


----------



## palazzo (7. Dezember 2012)

Mir gefällt das schwarze richtig gut - super Arbeit

Wenn schon buntes FR Trikot (warum eigentlich?), dann aber auch gleich ohne schwarze Grundfarbe


----------



## Soulist (8. Dezember 2012)

Das Schwarze ist Hammer!!!!!


----------



## Sven_Kiel (8. Dezember 2012)

Super gut....bunter wäre mir aber auch lieber (wie erste Version). Auch eine tolle Idee, das "Cotic" als Muster aufzugreifen!!

Finde das "Cotic" auf der Rückentasche zusätzlich nur insgesamt etwas zu fett und mir persönlich etwas too much was den look angeht.

Ich hätte noch einen Vorschlag:

Wie wärs auch nochmal testweise mit einer Version in green gloss und schwarz und dem Teufelchen in klein vorne?
Eventuell kann der "weisse quere Cotic-Schriftzug" ja auf den Rücken weichen....

Gruß
Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laschpuffer (10. Dezember 2012)

Ich könnt' mich nicht entscheiden. Herrje...


----------



## Lord Shadow (10. Dezember 2012)

Die Rückmeldung ist jetzt etwas mau ausgefallen. 
Soll ich der Übersichtlichkeit halber nochmal einen Thread zur Designdiskussion aufmachen?


----------



## a.nienie (10. Dezember 2012)

meinst Du das dient der übersichtlichkeit?


----------



## Lord Shadow (10. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin unschlüssig.


----------



## scylla (10. Dezember 2012)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ich bin unschlüssig.


 
der übersicht halber könntest du evtl eher mal alle wichtigen infos in einem eigenen thread zusammentragen, in dem nicht diskutiert werden soll. hier kann dann ja laber-diskussions-thread für alles mögliche bleiben.

z.b.
- wer organisiert's?
- welche firma soll mit den trikots beauftragt werden?
- grober zeitplan für die bestellung?
- wie soll die bestellung ablaufen (macht ihr ne eigene bestellseite auf oder per pn/email, zahlung, ...)?
- welche modelle soll es geben?
-...


----------



## a.nienie (10. Dezember 2012)

was ich allgemein nicht gut finde: zwei unterschiedliche designs.

also ich kann Euch mit entwürfen zuwerfen, no problem...
aber ich fände es besser,
wenn *xc jersey + freeride jersey das gleiche design* bekommen, 
das sollte auch den endpreis unten halten.

und noch etwas allgemeines: bunt sieht auf (action)bidlern einfach besser aus!


----------



## Lord Shadow (10. Dezember 2012)

Das Argument mit dem Preis finde ich als Student sehr schlagkräftig.

Hättest du denn Lust, noch ein Design in richtig Bunt zu machen? Eventuell mit allen gängigen Coticfarben (ohne das Simplemintgrün)?


----------



## a.nienie (10. Dezember 2012)

hab schon etwas angefangen. 
aber gerade jobmäßig nicht genug leerlauf.

teufel auf die front kommt sicher auch gut.


----------



## Lord Shadow (10. Dezember 2012)

Da wäre ich sehr für. Ich bin 95% mit Rucksack unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (10. Dezember 2012)

mal gucken


----------



## scylla (10. Dezember 2012)

freaky 
mir gefällt's 

variante/vorschlag: die front von variante #1  und auf der rückseite das teufelchen in schwarz/weiß und mittig. beim langarm-trikot dazu den unterrohr-wrap-schriftzug auf die ärmel.


----------



## Nill (10. Dezember 2012)

Echt klasse das ihr euch da so reinhängt.

Mein Geschmack trifft es leider gar nicht. Werde also erst mal auf ein Trikot verzichten.

Viel Erfolg bei der Umsetzung - bin wirklich gespannt auf das Finale Ergebnis


----------



## Baelko (10. Dezember 2012)

Bei der Variante wäre ich raus. ...zu bunt


----------



## buschhase (10. Dezember 2012)

Prinzipiell finde ich die Farben sehr gut. Aber in zu sehr gemischter Form. Finde, dass ein zweifarbiges Trikot besser aussehen würde. Aber ist nur mein Geschmack.

Gruß
Nico


----------



## Blauer Sauser (10. Dezember 2012)

Finde ich auch zu freaky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (10. Dezember 2012)

Konservatives Pack hier
Ich finds geil, würde mich aber auch mit weniger zufrieden geben.
Wie wäre es mit dem ersten Design und bunten Coticschriftzügen darin?


----------



## Baelko (11. Dezember 2012)

Lord, lass doch mal ein paar Preise raus. Über wieviele Euros sprechen wir für ein XC Shirt bei Abnahme von 5, 10 oder 15 Stück? Ich will das schwarze Shirt


----------



## a.nienie (11. Dezember 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> freaky
> mir gefällt's
> 
> variante/vorschlag: die front von variante [URL=http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 [/URL]  und auf der rückseite das teufelchen in schwarz/weiß und mittig. beim langarm-trikot dazu den unterrohr-wrap-schriftzug auf die ärmel.



orientierst Du Dich an meinen nummerierungen oder welche #1  meinst Du?
die erste von den zwei bunten?

*an alle*: wir sind noch weit weg von einer entscheidung.
ich muß hier nicht meine ego durchdrücken, aber mich selber langweilt es nur ein jersey zu nehmen und *vorne darauf das logo + hinten den teufel* zu setzen.
falls dies aber von der mehrheit gewünscht ist, stelle ich gerne die passenden druckdaten zur verfügung. no problem.


----------



## scylla (11. Dezember 2012)

a.nienie schrieb:


> orientierst Du Dich an meinen nummerierungen oder welche #1 meinst Du?
> die erste von den zwei bunten?


 
der erste anhang, in der reihenfolge wie sie an deinen post drangehängt sind.



a.nienie schrieb:


> *an alle*: wir sind noch weit weg von einer entscheidung.
> ich muß hier nicht meine ego durchdrücken, aber mich selber langweilt es nur ein jersey zu nehmen und *vorne darauf das logo + hinten den teufel* zu setzen.


 


genau deiner meinung, und deine vorschläge hatten bisher alle was! die schwarze variante finde ich auch hübsch, aber das bunte hat mehr pep. ich persönlich hätte daher lieber das bunte! der letzte vorschlag ist fast schon wieder zu brav


----------



## Centi (11. Dezember 2012)

Oder die letzte Variante in schwarz!


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. Dezember 2012)

Die letzte Variante  gefällt mir sehr. Wäre schon ein guter Kompromiss.

Ansonsten habt ihr Andie gehört: Haut eure Wünsche und Vorschläge raus.
 @Carsten: ungefähre Preise sind eine Seite zurück.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (11. Dezember 2012)

Die letzte Version gefällt mir richtig gut!!! ..bestellt!

Ich fand Scyllas Anmerkung recht sinnvoll, die Fakten:
z.b.
- wer organisiert's?
- welche firma soll mit den trikots beauftragt werden?
- grober zeitplan für die bestellung?
- wie soll die bestellung ablaufen (macht ihr ne eigene bestellseite auf oder per pn/email, zahlung, ...)?
- welche modelle soll es geben?

zusammenzufassen. Eventuell könnte man das hier in #1  zusammenbringen damits übersichtlich bleibt!?

Gruß
Sven


----------



## a.nienie (11. Dezember 2012)

nach anregung von scylla. und etwas entfärbt.


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. Dezember 2012)

@Sven: Hab ich erledigt.
 @Andie: Ziemlich gut. Jetzt noch diese Logo-Schriftzüge an die Seiten.

Finde übrigens klasse, wie gut das hier bisher läuft. Kooperativ und konstruktiv, kein Hauen und Stechen. Ich hoffe, das bleibt so und wir kriegen am Ende auch die Stückzahl hin


----------



## a.nienie (11. Dezember 2012)

lord: ich überlege gerade wie viel logo so ein jersey braucht 
alternativ auf den armeln keine?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (11. Dezember 2012)

Oder dieses wilde gemuster auf die Ärmel. Das fände ich eigentlich am geilsten. Analog zum Wraplogo am Rahmen.


----------



## Laschpuffer (11. Dezember 2012)

gut, wenn ich mich entscheiden muss, dann Nr. 1 vom 07.12., noch nicht zu bunt, aber auch nicht nur s/w. Wraped Schriftzug ist dabei, der Teufel auch. Wass will ich mehr?


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. Dezember 2012)

Nicht entscheiden, kreativ werden.


----------



## Nill (11. Dezember 2012)

EDIT: dank dir a.nienie


----------



## a.nienie (11. Dezember 2012)

bitte


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. Dezember 2012)

Ich finde den Vorschlag nicht schlecht, aber der Teufel müsste zu sehen sein und das IBC Logo weg.


----------



## buschhase (11. Dezember 2012)

Ist auch nicht schlecht. Besonders die bunten Schriftzüge gefallen.
Langsam wird die Auswahl ja richtig groß. 

Gruß
Nico


----------



## Centi (11. Dezember 2012)

Das Logo senkrecht in der Mitte (Beitrag 150) finde ich nicht so doll.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (11. Dezember 2012)

Gebe an dieser Stelle zu bedenken, dass sehr viele Farben den Druckpreis in die Höhe treiben....nur so als Info.

Das letzte Design finde ich auch gut, wäre mir aber zuwenig cotic-typisch...ibc-forumslogo bräuchte ich nicht.
Der Teufel müsste schon also Logo gross drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (11. Dezember 2012)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> ... das IBC Logo weg.


hatte auch kurzzeitig überlegt es zu verwenden. immerhin läuft das ganze über das forum...


----------



## Centi (11. Dezember 2012)

Finde aber auch es sollte ein Cotic Trikot und kein Forums-Fan Shirt werden. 

Wrap integrieren, Teufelsche sichtbar groß hinten und klein vorn, eher in der Richtung der schwarzen Anfangsversionen und zwecks Farbe vielleicht das seitlichen Logo unter den Ärmeln eine Seite grün, die andere blau, und im Täufelsche hat man ja eh schon die orange Farbe drin. 

Also ähnlich Version Nr. 4 nur in schwarz (blauer Teil schwarz und grüner Teil grau) und Logos wie oben beschrieben.


----------



## oldrizzo (11. Dezember 2012)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Gebe an dieser Stelle zu bedenken, dass sehr viele Farben den Druckpreis in die Höhe treiben....nur so als Info.



ist das wirklich so? bei esjod zum bsp. ist die anzahl der farben schnurzpiepe, innerhalb des motivs sind sogar farbwechsel ohne aufpreis möglich...


----------



## Nill (11. Dezember 2012)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> ist das wirklich so? bei esjod zum bsp. ist die anzahl der farben schnurzpiepe, innerhalb des motivs sind sogar farbwechsel ohne aufpreis möglich...



Ich weiß nur das es bei andern Anbieter auch völlig egal ist - Redvil und Co.


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. Dezember 2012)

Da wir bei esjod drucken werden, sollte das mit den farben nicht das Problem sein.

Mein Designvorschlag: Schwarz, Seitenteile grün und blau oder nur blau, diesen Multilogodruck auf die Ärmel (der bei No. 4 ander Seite ist) und Logoverteilung wie bei No.4


----------



## Nill (11. Dezember 2012)

@Lord Shadow: hab mal etwas entworfen. So wie ich dich verstanden haben. 

Grüße Nill


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (11. Dezember 2012)

Zeigen


----------



## a.nienie (11. Dezember 2012)

nill 2


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. Dezember 2012)

Endgeil. Von mir aus die Ärmel aber auch im schwarz-weiß design von Andie. Würdet ihr ein Kooperationsdesign machen.


----------



## Baelko (11. Dezember 2012)

a.nienie schrieb:


> nill 2


....auch geil, weil es nämlich auch zu einem Solaris und dieser Hose passt.
http://www.bionicon.com/wear/2011-ms-forest-softshell-shorts


----------



## Centi (11. Dezember 2012)

Mir zu unruhige kleine Logos am Ärmel, würde ich eher größer machen oder am Ärmel wech, kleinen Teufel drauf und großes Logo an den Seiten. 

Sonst aber ein schöner Entwurf!


----------



## Nill (11. Dezember 2012)

Hi Jungs,

habe grade noch mal schnell die Farben entsättigt. -> Entwurf kommt.
Heute hatte ich Zeit  - hat man gemerkt  vor allem der a.nienie - Dank dir noch mal fürs ständige Uploaden  

Grüße Nill

PS: seit doch auf einem guten Weg  nur zu viele Entwürfe dürfen es nicht werden


----------



## Catsoft (11. Dezember 2012)

Also ich finde den ersten Entwurf immer noch am besten. Nimmt den Wrap gut auf. Der letzte ist soweit ok, allerdings geht die Unruhe auf dem Ärmel mal gar nicht.

Der aus #157  ist insgesamt wiel zu unruhig. Damit will ich nicht unterwegs sein.


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. Dezember 2012)

Also wenn man das flächige Schriftdesign von No. 1 übernimmt, dann nur hinten. Vorne finde ich No. 4 optimal, da der Cotic Schriftzug einmal klar erkennbar ist UND der Teufel auf der Front ist.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (11. Dezember 2012)

a.nienie schrieb:


> nill 2



find ich auch super...genauso. wenn farben egal sind, dann je mehr, umso besser. ich mags bunt.


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. Dezember 2012)

Ich fände krass bunt auch toll, glaube aber, dass wir einen etwas zahmeren Kompromiss brauchen. Wobei ich mir von der Schlicht-Fraktion auch ein entgegenkommen wünsche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (11. Dezember 2012)

drei


----------



## Soulist (11. Dezember 2012)

Gefällt!!!


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. Dezember 2012)

Genau so. Kann ich mir als Kompromisslösung gut vorstellen.


----------



## frankensteinmtb (11. Dezember 2012)

Sehr gut! Aber ich würde ja grün bevorzugen


----------



## Blauer Sauser (11. Dezember 2012)

schaut gut aus


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. Dezember 2012)

Taschenstreifen in Grün? Oder den Kragen?


----------



## /dev/random (11. Dezember 2012)

Linke Seite grün, rechte Seite blau? Andersrum?
Alternative: Rumpf blau/grün, Ärmel grün/blau


----------



## mike79 (11. Dezember 2012)

a.nienie schrieb:


> drei



Bis jetzt mMn das schönste, und blau passt (perfekt zu meinem Solaris)


----------



## frankensteinmtb (11. Dezember 2012)

Ich meinte, dass alles was grade blau is grün ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## buschhase (11. Dezember 2012)

Ich finde zwar, dass es optisch cooler wäre, wenn der große Teufel vorn wäre, kann aber auch verstehen, dass das mit dem Reißverschluss der XC-Variante kollidiert.

Ansonsten ist mein absoluter Favorit nach wie vor das Modell mit der bunten Schrift.

Möchte jetzt nicht für Chaos sorgen, aber irgendjemand sagte, dass die Farben zweitrangig wären vom Preis her. Bedeutet das, dass man innerhalb einer Bestellung die Farben auch noch variieren könnte, solange das Hauptdesign gleich bleibt?

Gruß
Nico


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. Dezember 2012)

Ne. Mehrere Designs kosten Aufpreis.


----------



## palazzo (11. Dezember 2012)

Wird eigentlich die Clown-Nase bei den farbigen Trikots mitgeliefert?

Entwurf 1b (SCHWARZ) war am schönsten 
*duckweg*


----------



## Baelko (12. Dezember 2012)

a.nienie schrieb:


> drei


 ......gekauft, perfekte Lösung die als Kompromiss auch für die Schlichtfraktion tragbar wäre....


----------



## a.nienie (12. Dezember 2012)

gut. nill, ich hoffe Du hast vektordaten verbraten


----------



## scylla (12. Dezember 2012)

a.nienie schrieb:


> nach anregung von scylla. und etwas entfärbt.


zu schwarz 



a.nienie schrieb:


> bitte


vom konzept her geil, aber das logo (teufelchen) ist mir da etwas zu entstellt, und wieder zu schwarz. prinzipiell hätte das aber echt potential! 



a.nienie schrieb:


> nill 2


zu schwarz



a.nienie schrieb:


> drei


zu schwarz und ich finde die ärmel in schwarz/weiß haben irgendwie was von omas karomuster-tischdecke 

schade, die ersten kreischbunten entwürfe hätten mir viel besser gefallen. aber da bin ich wohl in der minderheit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nill (12. Dezember 2012)

a.nienie schrieb:


> gut. nill, ich hoffe Du hast vektordaten verbraten



Ich wusste das es kommen würde ....leide nein. Da ich leider kein illustrator habe ;( 

Das nachbauen des Designs sollte aber für  dich doch kein Problem sein.


----------



## a.nienie (12. Dezember 2012)

natürlich nicht.


----------



## Nill (12. Dezember 2012)

dank dir. Und der Großteil kommt ja schon aus Design no.4


----------



## Laschpuffer (12. Dezember 2012)

ja, so eens würd ick nehmen.


----------



## a.nienie (12. Dezember 2012)

lord, sollen wir mal langsam eine abstimmung zu den designs machen?


----------



## Lord Shadow (12. Dezember 2012)

Jetzt sitze ich in einer VL, nachher kümmere ich mich darum.

Ich rufe dann auch mal bei Esjod an und frage, ob zwei unterschiedliche Designs bei unterschiedlichen Modellen Aufpreis kosten. Sonst könnte man über ein buntes FR-Trikot nachdenken, wenn Interesse besteht.
  @scylla: Wäre Nill 3 denn für dich akzeptabel?
 @Andie: Könnte man die Coticschriftzüge am Ärmel noch parallel zum Ärmel setzen? Stelle ich mir noch etwas schöner vor.


----------



## a.nienie (12. Dezember 2012)

also entlang/paralell zu den armelbündchen?


----------



## Lord Shadow (12. Dezember 2012)

Ne. Senkrecht zu den Bündchen.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (12. Dezember 2012)

läuft wohl alles auf eine Abstimmung hinaus...


----------



## a.nienie (12. Dezember 2012)

ok, anpassen ist kein problem.
bin aber gerade faul, sprih, wenn die version genomen wird, rücke ich die logos gerade.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (12. Dezember 2012)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> @scylla: Wäre Nill 3 denn für dich akzeptabel?



hässlich ist's ja nicht, auch wenn ich den entwurf eigentlich am langweiligsten/schwächsten von der auswahl finde. also akzeptabel: ja.
ich hoffe ja noch auf das freeride-trikot


----------



## Lord Shadow (12. Dezember 2012)

Ein paar Stimmen zur Idee eines alternativen FR Trikots?


----------



## buschhase (13. Dezember 2012)

Da ich eh nur das FR-Trikot kaufen würde, bin ich dafür, solang es den preislichen Rahmen beider Trikots nicht sprengt, ein anderes Design zu wählen. 

Muss man nur darauf achten, dass nicht beide Trikots erheblich teurer werden, falls noch mehr Leute nur das FR-Trikot kaufen wollten.

Eine ganz andere Frage: Das Thema Hoodie ist erstmal vom Tisch?

Gruß
Nico


----------



## a.nienie (13. Dezember 2012)

hoodie kommt auch. später.


----------



## Dermoh (13. Dezember 2012)

also mir persönlich gefällt der Entwurf für das FR-Trikot saugut und da das Trikot hhinten meiner Meinung nach keine Taschen braucht, kann man es ganz grün lassen ohne den blauen "Taschen"-Streifen... Und da esohne Raisverschluss ist, den Teufel vorn GROß in die Mitte


----------



## derAndre (13. Dezember 2012)

Wenn dann wäre ein Freeridetrikot interessant. Ohne Taschen und ohne Zipper vorne! Die Farben von N#4 finde ich geil! Auch mit den Zirkusärmeln!
Der Teufel vorne muss nicht größer aus meiner Sicht. Loose Fit damit ein Panzer drunter passt ;-)


----------



## frankensteinmtb (13. Dezember 2012)

Der entwurf als FR Trikot ist echt


----------



## Sven_Kiel (13. Dezember 2012)

No. 4 ist auch mein Favorit...*spitze*


----------



## scylla (13. Dezember 2012)

... also doch noch ein bisschen farbe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (13. Dezember 2012)

ärmel noch mit logo im dauerfeuer?


----------



## buschhase (13. Dezember 2012)

Feuer Frei!


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. Dezember 2012)

Aber bitte (also fürs FR Trikot)

Abstimmung fürs Design mache ich nachher.


----------



## /dev/random (13. Dezember 2012)

Die Nummer 4 finde gut. Ärmel bitte mit Schriftzug-Dauerfeuer.
Den Rücken kann man auch gut nur mit der Fratze schmücken; ein zusätzlicher Schriftzug ist eigentlich nicht nötig, steht ja so schon oft genug auf'm Trikot


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. Dezember 2012)




----------



## Lord Shadow (13. Dezember 2012)

Umfrage für das Design der* XC-Trikots*.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=611790


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (13. Dezember 2012)

Jetzt hätte ich beinahe abgestimmt habe aber dann zum Glück gesehen dass es um das XC Trikot geht und da habe ich ja gar keine Aktien, woll.

Klarer Fall von "Wer lesen kann ..."


----------



## exto (14. Dezember 2012)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Hättest du denn Lust, noch ein Design in richtig Bunt zu machen? Eventuell mit allen gängigen Coticfarben (*ohne das Simplemintgrün*)?



Ignorant


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. Dezember 2012)

Am Rahmen ist es super geil


----------



## a.nienie (17. Dezember 2012)

fr33rid3


----------



## buschhase (17. Dezember 2012)

Den Cotic-Schriftzug vorn find ich ein wenig doof. Mir würde der Teufelchen reichen.

Evtl. eins mit voll Möhre Farbe im Cotic Schriftzug?  (also am Ärmel)

Ansonsten gefällts mir schonmal gut.

Gruß
Nico


----------



## Lord Shadow (17. Dezember 2012)

Volle Möhre Farbe in den Ärmelschriftzügen finde ich gut, ebenso den Teufel in die Mitte zu setzen.


----------



## a.nienie (18. Dezember 2012)

moin,
voll möhre sah nach nichts aus.
mal zwei kleine varianten.


----------



## Lord Shadow (18. Dezember 2012)

Also ich meinte solche Ärmel wie bei Nill2. Das sieht nicht gut aus? Mir gafallen die beiden Versionen jetzt nicht so.


----------



## scylla (18. Dezember 2012)

Statt des Tischdecken-Musters an den Ärmeln (sorry, ich krieg einfach die Karomuster-Decke von Oma nicht aus dem Kopf ) vielleicht so wie am Unterrohr von den Fahrradrahmen einen riesen-Schriftzug schräg über den Ärmel laufen lassen (die Schrift kann auch ruhig den Rahmen etwas sprengen und nicht vollständig auf den Ärmel passen).

Das blaue Band mit dem Cotic Schriftzug hinten finde ich überflüssig. Lieber den Schriftzug ohne "Rahmen" auf dem grünen Untergrund platzieren, und vielleicht ein wenig asymmetrisch, sonst wirkt's so statisch und langweilig.
Die Schriftzüge gerne in einer dunklen Farbe, ein wenig Kontrast würde nicht schaden.

So eine Art "Dreckspritzer-Muster" wie bei "Nill1" könnte ich mir am FR-Trikot auch gut vorstellen. Entweder an den Ärmeln, oder am Rückenteil (oder beides). Nur halt nicht so viel schwarz.


----------



## Lord Shadow (18. Dezember 2012)

Das Wraplogo wäre geil. Hast du das von Carsten bekommen oder kannst du sowas basteln?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (18. Dezember 2012)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Das Wraplogo wäre geil. Hast du das von Carsten bekommen oder kannst du sowas basteln?



habe ich nicht bekommen, aber das sollte ich hinkriegen.
das "muster" steht vorm büro 

ich amch aber noch mal so ein nill ärmel


----------



## a.nienie (10. Januar 2013)

konkret:
- ärmel weiss mit schwarzer schrift als wraplogo
- rücken + front einfarbig mit dreckspritzer oder so.
- logo nur am rücken untern asymetrisch/schräg

sonst noch was. also ich kann auch freiform, möchte aber nicht am bedarf vorbei


----------



## Lord Shadow (10. Januar 2013)

Also ich meine das etwas anders:

Ärmel wie bei Nill 2:






-Rücken und Front einfarbig mit Dreckspritzern ist gut
-Logo groß hinten, vorne aber auch irgendwie


----------



## Lord Shadow (12. Januar 2013)

Wie siehts aus? Vielleicht kriegen wir XC und FR doch noch parallel hin

Achso: Kannst du das Design gleich auf Langarm anpassen?


----------



## kloetenkoem (14. Januar 2013)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Wie siehts aus? Vielleicht kriegen wir XC und FR doch noch parallel hin
> 
> Achso: Kannst du das Design gleich auf Langarm anpassen?


 
Puh, das FR Hemd stelle ich mir im einfachen Design des Hoodies vor. Das XC Design ist mir zu laut. Sorry!


----------



## a.nienie (14. Januar 2013)

mittwoch habe ich etwas luft.


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. Januar 2013)




----------



## a.nienie (16. Januar 2013)

nennen wir es pow


----------



## a.nienie (16. Januar 2013)

dirt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (16. Januar 2013)

Pow ist ENDGEIL! Mit beiden Ärmeln.


----------



## buschhase (16. Januar 2013)

Finds auch super! Mir persÃ¶nlich gefallen die schwarz/weiÃen Ãrmel und Version a) ein ganz klein wenig besser. Aber im Grunde vollkommen Bums. 

Fettes  fÃ¼r die Teile!

GruÃ
Nico

Tante edith sagt: Was haltet ihr von der Idee, dass jeder 2-3â¬ mehr am Ende zahlt und a.nienie somit seine Trikots finanziert bekommt als Dank fÃ¼r seine MÃ¼hen?


----------



## /dev/random (16. Januar 2013)

lord shadow schrieb:


> pow ist endgeil! Mit beiden ärmeln.


+1


----------



## scylla (16. Januar 2013)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Pow ist ENDGEIL! Mit beiden Ärmeln.


----------



## Nill (16. Januar 2013)

Schön geworden Jungs, leider ist es bei mir letztendliche kein Cotic geworden - das stand nie unter einem guten Stern. 3 mal nicht bekommen trotz Zahlung und Zusage :/ 

Jetzt warte ich auch ein anderes Bike 
Werde aber immer mal wieder mit lesen  Die Dinger sehen schon gut aus !


----------



## Lord Shadow (16. Januar 2013)

Habe Preise für die Pow Version mit schwarzen Ärmeln mal angefragt. Vielleicht machen wir das mit den XC Trikots zusammen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kloetenkoem (17. Januar 2013)

Pow ist nix für mich. Bleiben noch die Hoodies


----------



## scylla (17. Januar 2013)

um dem a.nienie noch ein bisschen arbeit zu machen:

könntest du die ärmel bei pow so machen, dass statt der vielen kleinen cotic schriftzüge ein einzelner (oder meinetwegen zwei) riesiger schriftzug schräg um den ärmel "gewickelt" ist so wie beim unterrohr-logo? grundfarbe der ärmel in einer grundfarbe des restlichen trikots (also grün oder blau), und schrift schwarz oder weiß.

ich hab keine ahnung, wie einfach oder schwierig das in einem grafik-programm umzusetzen ist. vielleicht ist es ja auch zu kompliziert. nur ein vorschlag


----------



## a.nienie (17. Januar 2013)

na das geht schon, mal gucken, wo ich eine lücke habe...


----------



## Baelko (17. Januar 2013)

Nill schrieb:


> Schön geworden Jungs, leider ist es bei mir letztendliche kein Cotic geworden - das stand nie unter einem guten Stern. 3 mal nicht bekommen trotz Zahlung und Zusage :/
> 
> Jetzt warte ich auch ein anderes Bike
> Werde aber immer mal wieder mit lesen  Die Dinger sehen schon gut aus !


 
.........hättest du mal nicht in England bestellen sollen, sondern gewartet und bei uns bestellt. Das nächste mal wird es dann ein Cotic


----------



## a.nienie (17. Januar 2013)

vor lauter wrap habe ich jetzt hunger


----------



## scylla (17. Januar 2013)

a.nienie schrieb:


> vor lauter wrap habe ich jetzt hunger


 
saugut


----------



## buschhase (17. Januar 2013)

Also langsam machst du einem die Entscheidung echt schwierig


----------



## oldrizzo (18. Januar 2013)

pow mit simplen ärmeln.... mein favorit!


----------



## Lord Shadow (18. Januar 2013)

Simple Ärmel?


----------



## a.nienie (19. Januar 2013)

nehme an, wir reden von 9a-wrap 
#247


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (19. Januar 2013)

Sodele: Wer etwas radikales gegen den Entwurf 9a mit Wrap einzuwenden hat, mÃ¶ge bis Montag morgen sprechen oder fÃ¼r immer schweigen. Sonst gehts an die Bestellphase.

Kosten: ~56â¬ ab 5 StÃ¼ck + 10â¬ Konfektionierung pro GrÃ¶Ãe + Versand. Ãber 11 StÃ¼ck wirds wieder etwas gÃ¼nstiger.


----------



## kloetenkoem (20. Januar 2013)

9a passt.

wie sieht das mit den Größen aus? Gibt es irgendwo eine Tabelle mit den Maßen?


----------



## Dermoh (20. Januar 2013)

9A is schon geil, bin leider seit gestern Abend raus, weil unser Herd beschlossen hat, das ich kein Trikot haben darf


----------



## /dev/random (20. Januar 2013)

Mir gefällt 9a ohne Wrap immer noch besser...


----------



## kloetenkoem (21. Januar 2013)

/dev/random schrieb:


> Mir gefällt 9a ohne Wrap immer noch besser...



mir auch, Lord Shadow hatte allerdings nicht viel Platz gelassen...


----------



## Lord Shadow (21. Januar 2013)

Ich mags ohne Wrap auch lieber, hatte aber das Gefühl, dass die meisten es mit wollen. Ich mach nochmal ne Umfrage.


----------



## Lord Shadow (25. Januar 2013)

Letzte Runde FR Trikots
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=617607


----------



## Lord Shadow (31. Januar 2013)

*@all: Freeridetrikots können noch bei mir bestellt werden!! Und wer sein XC Trikot noch nicht bezahlt hat, kriegt Fristverlängerung bis zum 5.2. (und keinen Tag länger)!*


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. Februar 2013)

Flug und Hotel snd gebucht, das Rad verpackt. Morgen gehts in die Sonne

Spaß beiseite: Die endgültige Anfrage ist raus. Ich bin echt begeistert, dass alle in der Frist bezahlt haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mike79 (15. Februar 2013)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Flug und Hotel snd gebucht, das Rad verpackt. Morgen gehts in die Sonne
> 
> Spaß beiseite: Die endgültige Anfrage ist raus. Ich bin echt begeistert, dass alle in der Frist bezahlt haben



Danke dir mal voraus für die ganze Arbeit die du dir mit den Trikots machst

Hab mich selten so auf ein neues Kleidungsstück gefreut


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. Februar 2013)

Jetzt brauche ich nur noch von allen das OK für den gestiegenen Preis beim FR Trikot Blöde Sache.


----------



## Centi (22. Februar 2013)

Wie ist denn gerade der Stand? Bestellung XC Trikots schon raus oder...

Nein, habe es nicht eilig, will nur... und außerdem freu, neugierig...!


----------



## a.nienie (22. Februar 2013)

der a.nienie muß die korrekturabzüge checken. macht er in der mittagspause.


----------



## Centi (26. Februar 2013)

Danke! Was meinst Du wann man ich wir damit rechnen können? Wie gesagt, kein Druck nur Vorfreude!


----------



## Lord Shadow (26. Februar 2013)

Habe gestern bezahlt. Also noch etwa 2 Wochen, bis der Spaß bei euch auf der Matte liegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (26. Februar 2013)

goil


----------



## scylla (26. Februar 2013)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Habe gestern bezahlt. Also noch etwa 2 Wochen, bis der Spaß bei euch auf der Matte liegt.


 
*freu*


----------



## Centi (26. Februar 2013)




----------



## buschhase (26. Februar 2013)

Na steigt die Vorfreude nun aber täglich


----------



## mike79 (26. Februar 2013)

buschhase schrieb:


> Na steigt die Vorfreude nun aber täglich



Mir gehts genauso (auch wenn ich die zwei Wochen etwas zu optimistisch halte)

Danke allen Mitarbeitern hier


----------



## Lord Shadow (27. Februar 2013)

ESJOD sagt 10 Tage Lieferzeit ab Bestelleingang. Und dann bin da noch ich, der den Kram weiterschicken muss *ächz*


----------



## Hockdrik (28. Februar 2013)

Guckt mal, andere machen auch so Sachen.


----------



## buschhase (28. Februar 2013)

Das wird aber mächtig gegen unseres abstinken


----------



## exto (1. März 2013)

Heh Malte, ich bin übrigens wieder da. Kannst meins also mit dem ganzen Schwung mitschicken


----------



## Lord Shadow (1. März 2013)

Mach ich. Paket pder Päckchen? Habe keine Anweisung von dir bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (1. März 2013)

Äääh....

Du kannst ja Fragen fragen 

Ich glaube, Päckchen reicht. Wird schon nicht verloren gehen


----------



## Lord Shadow (1. März 2013)

Hab ich ja (gefragt). Ok. Passt


----------



## Lord Shadow (4. März 2013)

Habe mal Lustig rumgerechnet und jetzt die endgÃ¼ltigen Preise:

XC Trikot kostet 50â¬, also gibt es 8â¬ zurÃ¼ck.

FR Trikot kostet 66,xâ¬, also gibt es da leider nix wieder.

Alles an RÃ¼ckgeld geht mit in den Umschlag/PÃ¤ckchen.


----------



## exto (4. März 2013)

Nicht dass das blöd klingt, aber mein Rückgeld kannst du gern behalten. Für die ganze Mühe kannst du dir ja vielleicht zusammen mit Andie bei passender Gelegenheit mal ordentlich einen brennen


----------



## mike79 (4. März 2013)

exto schrieb:


> Nicht dass das blöd klingt, aber mein Rückgeld kannst du gern behalten. Für die ganze Mühe kannst du dir ja vielleicht zusammen mit Andie bei passender Gelegenheit mal ordentlich einen brennen



Ich häng mich hier mal an und schmeiße auch eine Runde!
Danke für die ganze Mühe Jungs


----------



## Hockdrik (4. März 2013)

Genau das hatte ich so oder so ähnlich ja auch in meine Mail geschrieben. 

Prost! Und vielen Dank für die Orga hier!

Hockdrik


----------



## Lord Shadow (6. März 2013)

Vielen Dank Jungs

Aber dass sich jetzt keiner genötigt fühlt das nachzumachen, wir haben das ja freiwillig umsonst übernommen. Wer sich also nicht äußert, kriegt sein Geld zurück.


----------



## kloetenkoem (7. März 2013)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> äußer


----------



## Baelko (7. März 2013)

äußer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (7. März 2013)

mädels, ich habe jetzt schon nen kater


----------



## scylla (7. März 2013)

ich werf mal ein paar saure gurken und rollmops fürs katerfrühstück dazu
(kein alk! )


----------



## Laschpuffer (7. März 2013)

Hier auch noch "äußer". 

Kann ja vielleicht für bewusstseinserweiternde Mittelchen (Bier!) von und für die Kreativlinge eingesetzt werden.

Prost.

Freut sich auf sein Trikot.


----------



## Wildman1967 (8. März 2013)

Fast hätte ich´s überlesen und mich hier nicht ge"äußer"t!

Vielen Dank für die Mühe und SKOL!


----------



## Jaypeare (9. März 2013)

Dito, falls noch nicht zu spät. Für die Mühe habt ihr euch das verdient.

Gibts eigentlich schon einen neuen Wasserstand?


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. März 2013)

Leider nicht. Ich warte auch schon ungeduldig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (14. März 2013)

Geilgeilgeilgeilgeilgeilgeilgeil

Paket geht morgen an mich raus.


----------



## scylla (14. März 2013)

freu!
jetzt brauchen wir nur noch passendes wetter, um die dinger auch mal durch den wald spazieren zu fahren (ohne jacke drüber)


----------



## buschhase (14. März 2013)

Sabber! Wie solln denn jetzt die nächsten Arbeitstage bitte umgehen vor lauter Warten!?

Gruß
Nico


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. März 2013)

Ihr habt Probleme. Ich hoffe, dass mein Rahmen vor dem Wochenende kommt


----------



## a.nienie (15. März 2013)

kommt fett!


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. März 2013)

Der Dank für das "kommt fett" gebührt dir


----------



## Lhafty (15. März 2013)

Shit, das Langarm sieht in echt ja auch richtig geil aus  Wenn einer anderer Meinung ist und sein XL nicht will, bitte PN!


----------



## scylla (15. März 2013)

na, die Abstimmung+Bestellung lief aber wirklich lang genug!


----------



## Lhafty (15. März 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> na, die Abstimmung+Bestellung lief aber wirklich lang genug!



Da kommt meine weibliche Seite raus. Ich kann mir das erst vorstellen, wenn ich's in echt gesehen haben . Ist wie wenn ich meiner Frau Grundrisse im CAD zeige. Da werden dann nachts um 1 schon mal Schränke gerückt, damit man sieht wie's aussieht


----------



## a.nienie (15. März 2013)

marc hat halt meinen entwürfen nicht vertraut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (15. März 2013)

Wir machen bestimmt mal eine Nachbestellung.


----------



## Centi (15. März 2013)

Lhafty schrieb:


> Shit, das Langarm sieht in echt ja auch richtig geil aus  Wenn einer anderer Meinung ist und sein XL nicht will, bitte PN!



Finde ich auch, und wenn einer sein L nicht braucht...


----------



## a.nienie (15. März 2013)

ketzer.


----------



## derAndre (15. März 2013)

Also jetzt bin ich auch ein wenig neidisch! Extrem schön! Props an a.nienie. 
Aber ich musste mich entscheiden und habe mich dann doch für's 
"Fallobst-Teamtrikot" mit lokalkolorit entschieden:


 
Ich bin die dicke Blonde mit leichtem Damenbart in blau gelb links in der Mitte


----------



## Baelko (15. März 2013)

Und wieso habt ihr den Spielplatz kaputt gemacht?


----------



## derAndre (15. März 2013)

Das waren wir nich, das haben die Hippiies die da früher gewohnt/gehaust haben, so zurück gelassen. Wer den Spot kennt, links von uns im Bild steht das alte Hippiehaus am "Startpunkt" vom Torre del Time Trail


----------



## Lord Shadow (18. März 2013)

Die Post trödelt


----------



## mike79 (19. März 2013)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Die Post trödelt



Lästig lästig....Wobei es bei uns wieder mal jede Menge von dem weißen Dreck runterghaut hat und das tragen eines Kurzarmtrikots in weite Ferne rückt...


----------



## Baelko (19. März 2013)

mike79 schrieb:


> Lästig lästig....Wobei es bei uns wieder mal jede Menge von dem weißen Dreck runterghaut hat und das tragen eines Kurzarmtrikots in weite Ferne rückt...


........weißer Dreck ist gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Centi (19. März 2013)

Scheiß aufs Wetter, ich fahr damit durch die Tiefgarage!


----------



## Hockdrik (19. März 2013)

Empfehle Parkhäuser! 
Mehr Höhenmeter.


----------



## Centi (20. März 2013)

Mist, habe ich nicht, dann muss ich eben Kilometer fressen!


----------



## buschhase (20. März 2013)

Könntest dir auch ne Rolle innen Aufzug stellen. Dann haste wenigstens das Gefühl von Höhenmetern


----------



## a.nienie (20. März 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Empfehle Parkhäuser!
> Mehr Höhenmeter.


----------



## scylla (20. März 2013)

Schnee? Was genau war das nochmal? 




Sorry, ich weiß, das ist gemein. Aber irgendwie muss man sich ja Regen und Matschepampe schönreden... zumindest isses nicht mehr weiß. Also für's Freeride-Langarmtrikot würd's bei uns schon reichen. Her mit den Dingern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laschpuffer (20. März 2013)

Im Odenwald isser schon wech? Hier, nahe Sibirien isser noch da...


----------



## scylla (20. März 2013)

Laschpuffer schrieb:


> Im Odenwald isser schon wech? Hier, nahe Sibirien isser noch da...



Jo, hier hat's auch ausreichend oben drauf geregnet . Hilft beim tauen.

Btw: kann man die Bestellung noch kurzfristig ändern? Ich hätte gern ne Cotic-Regenjacke


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. März 2013)

Paket ist da Interessante Größenauslegung Das ausdrücklich nicht-hauteng geschnittene M (das ich nur genommen habe, weil ich nicht wollte, dass wegen mir noch Größe Skonfektioniert wird) sitzt wie straff wie ein Kondom.
Das L Freeride passt eigentlich nur mit Panzer drunter

Werde nachher mal 20 Pakete packen.

Nur mal für den Schnitt:


----------



## a.nienie (20. März 2013)

oh oh...


----------



## mike79 (20. März 2013)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Paket ist da Interessante Größenauslegung Das ausdrücklich nicht-hauteng geschnittene M (das ich nur genommen habe, weil ich nicht wollte, dass wegen mir noch Größe Skonfektioniert wird) sitzt wie straff wie ein Kondom.
> Das L Freeride passt eigentlich nur mit Panzer drunter
> 
> Werde nachher mal 20 Pakete packen.
> ...




Schaut geil aus
(was bin ich froh sicherheitshalber doch gleich XXL genommen zu haben - ich hasse dieses zu enge Zeugs)


----------



## Centi (20. März 2013)

Wie groß bist Du denn, um das Gr. M mal einorden zu können?


----------



## oldrizzo (20. März 2013)

jepp, so muss das... habe schon einige trikots von esjod hier, die fr-sachen sind eher so baggy.... wir hatten auch schon mal bei einem der größeren kommerziellen hersteller klaustrophobischen ursprungs produzieren lassen. da wurde dann das elasthan verkehrt verwebt, so dass die trikots eigentlich unmöglich zu tragen waren... dann lieber zu eng.


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. März 2013)

Messe 173.


----------



## Centi (20. März 2013)

Ok, danke, wollte ja sowieso mit der Diät:kotz: diese Woche anfangen. 

Eng, aber scheeeeee!


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. März 2013)

Solle ich dir jetzt noch erzählen, dass ich schmal gebaut bin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mike79 (20. März 2013)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Solle ich dir jetzt noch erzählen, dass ich schmal gebaut bin?



Jetzt lass dich nicht weiter aufhalten - du musst Pakete packen


----------



## Centi (20. März 2013)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Solle ich dir jetzt noch erzählen, dass ich schmal gebaut bin?



Ist das Stretchmaterial?

Ich gehe einfach davon aus, dass Gr. L ganz anders ausfällt!


----------



## scylla (20. März 2013)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Messe 173.



hmmm ...


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. März 2013)

Sind doch nicht ganz so schlüpfrig eng. Hatte ein Damen M erwischt


----------



## buschhase (20. März 2013)

Nicht, dass ne neue Neigung draus wird!
Ich freu mich jetzt schon tierisch! Ist ja fast wie Weihnachten!


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. März 2013)

Fast fertig Morgen noch zur Bank und Kleingeld holen, um das überbezahlte Geld mit zurück zu schicken.
Ich fürchte aber, dass ich die Pakete erst übermorgen in die Post kriege


----------



## Centi (21. März 2013)




----------



## Lord Shadow (21. März 2013)

Muss morgen meine Mutti beim Autokauf beraten und meine Hausarbeiten durchkorrigieren, zwischendurch zur Bank, Kleingeld holen, das dann auf die Pakete verteilen und die dann vor 17:00 in der Filiale haben. Sorry, geht nicht


----------



## scylla (21. März 2013)

lass dich nicht stressen. jetzt kommt's doch auf einen tag mehr oder weniger auch nicht an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (21. März 2013)

Eben, lass Dich nicht stressen und ob die Dinger dann ziemlich eng oder nur ein bisschen eng sind, werden wir dann ja sehen. 

Hauptsache Du hast auch ein paar Herren-Trikots dabei! ;-)


----------



## Lord Shadow (21. März 2013)




----------



## Laschpuffer (21. März 2013)

Oh man, ich war kurz geschockt. Feinkostgewölbe da drin verstecken geht ja nicht.


----------



## Hockdrik (21. März 2013)

Hatte gerade Feinkostgewölle gelesen...


----------



## Baelko (21. März 2013)

Laschpuffer schrieb:


> Oh man, ich war kurz geschockt. Feinkostgewölbe da drin verstecken geht ja nicht.


.....oder noch diese Kompressionsradhose dazu kaufen:
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/SKINS-Herren-Kompressionsradhose-Cycle-Shorts/dp/B003KGBCSK"]SKINS Herren Kompressionsradhose Cycle PRO Mens Black/Grey Shorts: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]


----------



## Centi (21. März 2013)

Baelko schrieb:


> .....oder noch diese Kompressionsradhose dazu kaufen:
> SKINS Herren Kompressionsradhose Cycle PRO Mens Black/Grey Shorts: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit




...und bis zur Brust hochziehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laschpuffer (21. März 2013)

*ieks*

autsch, dann kann ich das hohe "C"


----------



## scylla (21. März 2013)

kopfkino


----------



## Lord Shadow (21. März 2013)

Sowas schaust du dir also in deiner Freizeit an......


----------



## exto (21. März 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> kopfkino



Boah, hör auf!!!


----------



## Hockdrik (22. März 2013)

Cotic Factory Racing teamkit -> http://www.cotic.co.uk/news/

@_Baelko_: ich nehme an, dass da eine "Team Rider only"-policy gilt, aber falls nicht: die Weste und die Hose würde gut zu "unseren" Trikots passen. Kannst Du da was machen?

Hockdrik

P.S.: Warum die nicht mit dem Wrap-Logo arbeiten, verstehe wer will. Wenn man so ein Icon mal hat, muss man es doch nutzen... Naja, Cy ist halt ein Bike-Produzent und Ingenieur und kein Marketing Mann. Und dafür macht er verdammt gutes Marketing!


----------



## a.nienie (22. März 2013)

die teamfaher heulen, wenn sie die dt. foren jerseys sehen


----------



## Hockdrik (22. März 2013)

a.nienie schrieb:


> die teamfaher heulen, wenn sie die dt. foren jerseys sehen


 
yep! 

Auf Facebook gibt es (mal wieder) einen kleineren Aufschrei, dass Cotic endlich Klamotten rausbringen soll. Cy schreibt, er sei dazu in Kontakt mit Royal... https://www.facebook.com/CoticLtd


----------



## Lord Shadow (22. März 2013)

Carsten hat Fotos der Trikots an Cy geschickt und der war ziemlich begeistert


----------



## Baelko (22. März 2013)

Ja, Cy meldet sich bei mir wenn/falls er Preise für Hosen und Windjacken hat. "Unser" Design und die ganze Aktion hier in der Cotic Familie fand er ziemlich klasse.


----------



## Laschpuffer (22. März 2013)

ich will die Hose, also die von Cotic nicht die Dünnmachquitschestimmenhose. *g*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (22. März 2013)

PÃ¤ckchen / Pakete sind raus. Bogieman wird sich einen Tag verzÃ¶gern, die wollten mir 27â¬ wegen nicht-quaderfÃ¶migen PÃ¤ckchens abknÃ¶pfen


----------



## Lord Shadow (22. März 2013)




----------



## buschhase (22. März 2013)

Yeah - bei meinem Glück kommt der Postmensch eh, wenn keiner da ist  Aber coole Sache! Danke!


----------



## mike79 (23. März 2013)

Die Trikots sind wirklich wirklich genial geworden.
Da haben sich die gefühlten 27 Abstimmungen echt ausgezahlt


----------



## Wildman1967 (23. März 2013)

Jawoll, die sehen echt super aus!


----------



## Wildman1967 (23. März 2013)

Und kaum hab ich hier gepostet, hat der Postmann auch schon geklingelt .... 
Absolut klasse und es passt einwandfrei! 

Einen Fehler hat Malte jedoch gemacht .... 
Das Rückgeld sollte er doch versaufen und stattdessen hat er es doch zurückgeschickt!


----------



## derAndre (23. März 2013)

Das sind wirklich die besten Trikots die ich seid sehr langer Zeit gesehen habe! Abgesehen von meinem Fallobst vielleicht


----------



## scylla (23. März 2013)

... und eben hat der Postmann auch hier geklingelt. 
Sehr schön, ich kann mich gar nicht entscheiden, ob ich das FR oder das XC Trikot lieber mag!  
Danke für die ganze Mühe, Jungs 

PS: das XC ist Gott sei Dank doch nicht zu eng. Hatte ja schon Bedenken. Das Teufelchen vorne ist aber bei der Ladies-Version... ähm... prominent platziert


----------



## buschhase (23. März 2013)

Das nennt man heute werbewirksam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MichiP (23. März 2013)

Sehen Klasse aus. Bin gespannt wenn der erste mir mal über den Weg fährt.


----------



## Lord Shadow (23. März 2013)

*Super, dass es euch gefällt. Ich muss auch nochmal ein Lob loswerden, wie toll das hier Funktioniert hat. Nicht internettypisch, nicht IBC typisch. Ich bin echt begeistert. Alle haben in der Frist bezahlt, niemand ist mehr abgesprungen, niemand hat gemeckert. Mega dicker Daumen!
*



thebikefreak666 schrieb:


> Das Rückgeld sollte er doch versaufen und stattdessen hat er es doch zurückgeschickt!



Oh, das muss ich übersehen haben. Aber was solls, jetzt musst du einen Trinken


----------



## Wildman1967 (23. März 2013)

Sollten wir uns mal irgendwo persönlich über den Weg laufen/fahren, machen wir das gemeinsam!
Ich lege das Geld bis dahin gewinnbringend an ....


----------



## Centi (23. März 2013)

Juhuuuuuuu die Post war da!

Danke an alle Beteiligten und an den super schnellen Versender! Hat wirklich mega gut geklappt, das Ding ist sau schön und passt wie maßgeschneidert. 

Ab in die Tiefgarage!


----------



## Blauer Sauser (23. März 2013)

Auch von mir vielen herzlichen Dank für die echt saugeilen Trikots


----------



## Baelko (23. März 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> ... Das Teufelchen vorne ist aber bei der Ladies-Version... ähm... prominent platziert


.....wieso, über dem Herzen ist doch richtig. Da gehört der Teufel hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (23. März 2013)

die post war da... hat gar nicht geklingelt, sondern den briefkasten erstickt. sehr feine stöffsche, muss isch saache.... subber! 

und weil ich den herren ausführenden produzenten danken möchte (seltsamerweise war bei mir auch wechselgeld im Päckchen), lade ich sie hiermit ausdrücklich und herzlichst zu einer taunusrunde ein. und wo wir schon dabei sind, könnte man ein kleines cotictreffen mitteldeutschland ausrufen, für alle die, die den weg in den hohen norden scheuen. zur abstimmung würde ich einen xtrafred aufmachen, wenn sich dieses vorhaben lohnt (im sinne einer anwesenheitsbeteiligung).


----------



## Hockdrik (23. März 2013)

Was hättet Ihr gedacht, wenn Anfang des Jahres - als die Abstimmerei auf dem Höhepunkt war - jemand gesagt hätte, dass das Trikot an einem Tag ankommt, an dem es schneit. 
Ich hätte gedacht: "Ich glaub', das wird eher Frühjahr." 






VIELEN DANK AN LORD SHADOW für die Initiative, Orga, Vertrauen und Geduld!!! 
VIELEN DANK AN A.NIENIE für das Design!!! 

Es gehört schon einiges dazu, sich von anderen immer wieder die eigenen Ideen und Umsetzungen zerrupfen zu lassen und trotzdem am Ball zu bleiben. Erstaunlich auch, dass das Design dennoch kein fauler Kompromiss geworden ist! Am besten finde ich, wie das Orange rausknallt!

Und vielen Dank auch an alle, die abgestimmt haben, nicht abgesprungen sind und nicht gemeckert haben! Tolle Aktion! 

Freue mich auf die erste unverhoffte Begegnung!

Hockdrik


----------



## Hockdrik (23. März 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> Ã¤hm... prominent platziert



prominent
aus lat. pro âvorâ und lat. *men- âragenâ, 
verwandt mit lat. mons âBergâ


----------



## frankensteinmtb (23. März 2013)

Hmm hab irgendwie nix mitbekommen wegen der Schule  Wie ist das denn mit den Trikots? Gibts da noch welche?
Sorry aber mir ist es grade erst aufgefallen, mit den ganzen schönen Fotos hier von euch :/


----------



## Lord Shadow (23. März 2013)

Du hast noch geschrieben, dass du keins willst (im ersten oder zweiten Thread)

Das war eine Sammelbestellung, also keine Reste. Aber wenn genug zusammenkommen, könnte man nächstes Jahr oder im Herbst ja nochmal eine machen.


----------



## exto (23. März 2013)

MichiP schrieb:


> Sehen Klasse aus. Bin gespannt wenn der erste mir mal über den Weg fährt.



Spätestens Ende Mai solle das hier klappen


----------



## scylla (24. März 2013)

warum hängen bei euch eigentlich die klamotten an büschen? 

so ist doch besser, oder?


----------



## Hockdrik (25. März 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> so ist doch besser, oder?



Viel besser! Wetter ist halt nicht so ideal, um das CC-Trikot (sichtbar) spazieren zu fahren...


----------



## a.nienie (25. März 2013)

frankensteinmtb schrieb:


> Hmm hab irgendwie nix mitbekommen wegen der Schule  Wie ist das denn mit den Trikots? Gibts da noch welche?
> Sorry aber mir ist es grade erst aufgefallen, mit den ganzen schönen Fotos hier von euch :/



cc oder fr?


----------



## mike79 (25. März 2013)

Ein superlässiges Cotic CC Trikot in XXL hat Österreich erreicht!
(Passt perfekt - nur der Kragen ist ein wenig locker)

Danke dem Lord für die Mühen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (25. März 2013)

lord, danke für's schnelle verschicken und die ganze organisation 

M passt aber in die muckibude darf ich nicht mehr.


----------



## Laschpuffer (25. März 2013)

Och Menno, ich bin nicht daheme, wird's der Postmann wieder in die Filiale bringen und da schaff ich's nur am WE hin. Kagge.

Meimeimei.


----------



## nullstein (25. März 2013)

Sehen wirklich toll aus!Schade...so ein FR Trikot hätte ich gern gehabt.
Hat jemand mal ein Bild vom FR angezogen?


----------



## Laschpuffer (25. März 2013)

Angekommen, beim Nachbarn abgegeben. Danke Postmann. 

Aber wer stand denn da der Bekleidungsfirma Modell? Oberkörperlänge und Bauchumfang passen, aber die Ärmsche? Und ich bin Bürofutzi...

Design ist der Hammer, so'n FR-Trikot tät ich bei ner 2. Runde auch nehmen. Dammich.

Dank ans Designerstellerundlogistikerteam


----------



## buschhase (25. März 2013)

Grml - und meins is noch nicht da 
Naja, hab ich mehr von der Vorfreude


----------



## Jaypeare (25. März 2013)

Also, Größe L sitzt bei 1,78 und - naja - mittelschlanker Figur schon sportlich. Gut dass ich nicht M genommen habe.

Ist aber richtig gut geworden, Danke an alle Beteiligten.


----------



## a.nienie (26. März 2013)

nullstein schrieb:


> Sehen wirklich toll aus!Schade...so ein FR Trikot hätte ich gern gehabt.
> Hat jemand mal ein Bild vom FR angezogen?



die tage... ich weiss grad nicht, wo der brustpanzer ist...


----------



## rayc (26. März 2013)

nullstein schrieb:


> Sehen wirklich toll aus!Schade...so ein FR Trikot hätte ich gern gehabt.
> Hat jemand mal ein Bild vom FR angezogen?



Wurde paar Posts vorher von @scylla gepostet.
Sie hatte das FR-Trikot in Damen Größe S über den Wintersachen an.

Das FR-Trikot ist in der Größe so ausgelegt, das man problemlos Protektoren drunter tragen kann.

ray


----------



## Lord Shadow (26. März 2013)

@buschhase: Ist grade angekommen dein Paket! Bei mir Hausnummer vergessen. Geht gleich wieder raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## buschhase (26. März 2013)

Haha, auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Bogie (27. März 2013)

So, grade ein klitzekleines Päckchen vor meiner Haustüre gefunden - drin zwei Trikots - Cotic.
Sehr schön! Beide!
Herzlichen Dank nochmal an Organisator und Designer. Ihr habt einen tollen Job gemacht!
Aber für das CC-Trikot muß ich noch ein bißchen abnehmen.... Das sitzt "gut".


----------



## buschhase (27. März 2013)

Jau! Meins ist heute auch angekommen bei mir. Einfach nur grandios! Auch Größentechnisch gut mit und ohne Panzer fahrbar.
Danke an alle, die sich dafür den Arsch aufgerissen haben! 

Gruß,
Nico


----------



## Lord Shadow (27. März 2013)

Bogie: Du hast den letzten Karton abbekommen


----------



## frankensteinmtb (30. März 2013)

a.nienie schrieb:


> cc oder fr?



Fr  Sorry ich war grade im Urlaub


----------



## a.nienie (2. April 2013)

CC hätte ich eins über gehabt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebastiano (9. April 2013)

welche größe denn? hätte vielleicht interesse.

gruß,
seb


----------



## Laschpuffer (9. April 2013)

Wenn einer ein CC in L über hat? Ich könnte mich von einem meiner Ms trennen...


----------



## a.nienie (11. April 2013)

sebastiano: vergangenheitsform. war ein M. tja, gehen weg wie die warmen semmeln


----------



## Manni1599 (16. April 2013)

Leider bin auch ich zu spät zu euch gestossen.
Falls es eine Nachbestellung (oder die Möglichkeit) geben sollte, wäre ich grundsätzlich 2 x mit SE (small Elephant) dabei.
Die Trikots sehen super aus!


----------



## LosNatas (17. April 2013)

Ja bei einer Nachbestellung wäre ich auch gerne dabei.
Ich bin auch ein Cotic Nachzügler.


----------



## FreshWaterBeach (18. April 2013)

Moin,

bei einer Nachbestellung wäre auch mit dabei. (FR)

Habt ihr auch Hoodies machen lassen? Habe nichts gefunden. Super Arbeit habt Euch da gemacht! Hut ab!

Gruß


----------



## a.nienie (18. April 2013)

macht doch mal eine liste

name trikot größe

und dann imemr zitieren/ergänzen

vielleicht kriege ich malte dazu überredet.

carsten: wäre das von seiten eavens/cotic ok?


----------



## FreshWaterBeach (18. April 2013)

dann mache ich mal den Anfang

Name: FreshWaterBeach 
Trikot: FR
Größe: L

Gruß


----------



## derAndre (18. April 2013)

Ist der Preis wirklich 66,- â¬ fÃ¼r das Freeride?


----------



## a.nienie (18. April 2013)

der preis hängt an der auflage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LosNatas (18. April 2013)

FreshWaterBeach schrieb:


> dann mache ich mal den Anfang
> 
> Name: FreshWaterBeach
> Trikot: FR
> ...



Name: LosNatas
Trikot: Fr
Größe: L


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. April 2013)

Und in Action mit falschem Bike:


----------



## a.nienie (25. April 2013)

yeah


----------



## oldrizzo (20. Mai 2013)

moin,

beide trikots tragen sich super.... das xc trage ich fast noch lieber als fas fr.... und ich trage sie bei jeder fahrt, auch wenn ich aktuell nur mit dem sofa aus lübbrechtsen fahre.


----------



## Centi (21. Juni 2013)

Es ist sau warm und ich habe nur so langweilige Shirts im Schrank!

Wäre es nicht möglich schöne, einfache, Cotic T-Shirts zu bedrucken und eine Sammelbestellung zu machen. 

Dachte so großer Teufel hinten, kleiner vorne links auf der brust...


----------



## scylla (11. Oktober 2013)

ich grab mal den uralten Fred wieder aus

Da war doch mal was mit einer angedachten Nachbestell-Runde diesen Herbst...

Also ich wäre nochmal dabei 
Meine beiden Kurzarm-Trikots haben schon gut gelitten, so oft wie ich die anhab, da könnte Nachschub langsam nicht schaden 

Wäre ja nichtmehr so viel Aufwand wie beim ersten Mal, da das Design schon fertig ist, oder?

Wer hätte denn sonst noch Interesse?
Wenn's genügend sind, kriegen wir ja vielleicht den Lord Shadow überredet, sich nochmal zu opfern


----------



## Hockdrik (11. Oktober 2013)

dann können wir noch gleich eine Tauschbörse machen:
- ich hätte gerne ein XL, dass wie ein L sitzt
- und biete ein L, dass wie ein knappes M sitzt


----------



## nervy1962 (11. Oktober 2013)

Hätte auch dringend Interesse an 1x Kurzarm, 1x Fr und 1x Hoodie.
Wie fallen denn die Größen aus? Hab normalerweise XXL bei 1,93m.

Gebt ihr mir Bescheid?

happy trails
Dirk

PS.: Gibt auch noch eine Strickmütze/Beanie?


----------



## brigdompteur (11. Oktober 2013)

Ich auch 1x Kurzarm und 1x Langarm,wäre schön wenns klappt.
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (11. Oktober 2013)

Uff. Mal schauen, ob sich die Lage bei mir entspannt, dann würde ich das eventuell nochmal machen

*HOODYS UND ANDERE FREIZEITBEKLEIDUNG GIBT ES NICHT!

GRÖSSEN ETC. FINDET IHR BEI ESJOD AUF DER HOMEPAGE: BIKETRIKOT (fällt eher sehr klein aus) UND FREERIDETRIKOT.*


----------



## buschhase (12. Oktober 2013)

Jo, bei mir sind auch schon die ein oder anderen Makel sichtbar  Von daher würd ich miteinsteigen bei einer Bestellung. Aber übern Winter bringt es mich definitiv noch.

Gruß,
Nico


----------



## scylla (13. Oktober 2013)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Uff. Mal schauen, ob sich die Lage bei mir entspannt, dann würde ich das eventuell nochmal machen



super 
(wenn's zustande kommt würde ich übrigens 2x Kurzarm nehmen)


----------



## laterra (13. Oktober 2013)

ich hab zwar noch kein BFe, aber so ein kurzarm-trikot hätte ich auch gern! 
Das design ist super - kompliment an den erfinder, wer auch immer es war


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. Oktober 2013)

a.nienie mit Unterstützung der Meute


----------



## Manni1599 (15. Oktober 2013)

Ich nähme ja auch gerne 2 Stück, aber wenn die bei dem Hersteller so klein ausfallen, wird das nichts.
Ich brauch bei Owayo 3 XL......

Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (15. Oktober 2013)

Owayo ist aber auch schon recht klein. Owayo Trikots in Herren S sitzen bei mir schon stramm, z.b. bei Gore ersaufe ich in Herren S.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (16. Dezember 2013)

Servus!

Was ist denn aus der Bestellaktion geworden? Abgehakt? Eingeschlafen?


----------



## Lord Shadow (16. Dezember 2013)

Hausarbeiten!


----------



## guitarman-3000 (16. Dezember 2013)

Beim nächsten Run bin ich dabei!


----------



## Lord Shadow (16. Dezember 2013)

Ich poste dann auf jeden Fall hier rein.


----------



## guitarman-3000 (16. Dezember 2013)




----------



## raha (29. Januar 2014)

Ich melde dann auch mal Bedarf an


----------



## Erbse73 (31. Januar 2014)

OT:
Wie wäre es denn, wenn ihr auch PYGA Trikots anbieten würdert?

Hätte Interesse.


----------



## scylla (31. Januar 2014)

Erbse73 schrieb:


> OT:
> Wie wäre es denn, wenn ihr auch PYGA Trikots anbieten würdert?
> 
> Hätte Interesse.



mach du erst mal den PYGA fahrbereit


----------



## Erbse73 (31. Januar 2014)

@scylla: Stalker Duuuu, das Oneten ist doch eigentlich fertig....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (31. Januar 2014)

Wir bieten nix an, das sind Sammelbestellunge. Ob`s offizielle Pygatrikots gibt, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## scylla (31. Januar 2014)

Erbse73 schrieb:


> @scylla: Stalker Duuuu, das Oneten ist doch eigentlich fertig....



"eigentlich" oder "uneigentlich", das ist hier die Frage 

Pics, or it didn't happen. Ich glaub dir gar nix


----------



## argh (3. Februar 2014)

ich bin für offizielle eaven-cyles klamotten. schön bunt. mit pyga und cotic.


----------



## Erbse73 (3. Februar 2014)

argh schrieb:


> ich bin für offizielle eaven-cyles klamotten. schön bunt. mit pyga und cotic.


 Auch gut....Wann kann man die Kaufen?


----------



## a.nienie (4. Februar 2014)

Carsten, wir müßen reden ;-)


----------



## sebastiano (28. Februar 2014)

Wäre wohl auch dabei, wenn neu betsellt wird. XC KA L a.nienie, du kennst ja die Größen von cx-sport?! L da = L hier?


----------



## a.nienie (28. Februar 2014)

Muß ich nochmal checken.


----------



## Erbse73 (28. Februar 2014)

Nehme auch ein Trikot Kurz, Grösse in L/XL


----------



## rudi62 (28. Februar 2014)

Hab heut erst meinen BFe Rahmen bekommen und würde auch ein Trikot kurz in L/XL und vielleicht noch ein FR kurz in der gleichen Größe nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nervy1962 (28. Februar 2014)

Trikot kurz XXL
Hootie XXL,
Dankeeee

Dirk


----------



## mike79 (26. Juni 2014)

Da ich schweren Herzens mein Cotic Solaris verkaufen werde brauch ich auch das Cotic Trikot nicht mehr....Hat jemand Interesse?
XXL, kurzarm, CC, 3 mal getragen....36 Euro?
einfach pn bei Interesse


Edit: bereits verkauft (das Solaris und das Trikot)


----------



## tobisnet (12. August 2014)

Hallo,
werde mir demnächst ein Solaris aufbauen
und da dachte ich melde ich hier schon mal Interesse an einem XC und FR Trikot an.

Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## Rheingauer (12. August 2014)

Hätte auch Interesse an einem FR Trikot. 

Gruß
Bastian


----------



## bun (30. November 2014)

Yep, hier ebenfalls Interesse am FR Trikot!!!


----------



## Catsoft (23. Juli 2016)

Moin!

Ich habe noch einen Satz Cotic Klamotten abzugeben. Es handelt sich um ein T-Shirt (neu und ungetragen) und ein XC-Trikot (2 mal getragen, unbeschädigt, wie neu). Beide in Größe S und zusammen für € 50,-- inkl. Versand in D zu haben. Für Einzelpreise bitte anfragen...

Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stöpsel84 (23. Juli 2016)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Ich habe noch einen Satz Cotic Klamotten abzugeben. Es handelt sich um ein T-Shirt (neu und ungetragen) und ein XC-Trikot (2 mal getragen, unbeschädigt, wie neu). Beide in Größe S und zusammen für € 50,-- inkl. Versand in D zu haben. Für Einzelpreise bitte anfragen...
> 
> Robert


Hallo Robert, würde gern das XC Trikot nehmen, da ich ein Solaris fahre.  Deshalb nur das XC Trikot, denn das 26" nützt mir in dem Fall nix. Wie wäre dein Preis inkl. Versand? Danke


----------



## Catsoft (24. Juli 2016)

Hast PN...


----------



## Catsoft (29. August 2016)

Die Sachen sind noch da....


----------



## Paul_FfM (1. September 2016)

Wie klein fällt S denn aus?


----------



## Catsoft (1. September 2016)

Paul_FfM schrieb:


> Wie klein fällt S denn aus?



Normal  Welches Maß hättest du gerne?


----------



## Paul_FfM (3. September 2016)

Größer als normal wäre besser gewesen, schade.


----------



## Centi (5. September 2016)

Gibt es hier eigentlich schon Besitzer des Cotic Ride Jerseys? 

Wenn ja, würde mich interessieren, wie es den so um die Qualität bestellt ist? Und wie fällt die Größe aus? Trage normal bei Vaude Gr. L!

Würde mich über Rückmeldungen freuen!


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. Juli 2018)

Ich würde mein dreimal getragenes FR Trikot der ersten Generation abgeben. Leider hat es so ein paar Laufmaschen, sonst top und geruchsneutral.
In L einfach zu groß für mich. 

Gegen faires Gebot.


----------

